# Top 30 Mafia 2 Benchmark Scores



## Razi3l

Does the demo have a benchmark tool?


----------



## CDMAN

Yes it does. Everyone please vote in the poll, that will decide if PhysX stays on or off. Which ever option gets 35 votes 1st wins. Why 35 you may ask, its just the 1st number I thought of, lol


----------



## jonnieos

Turning physx off is just an epeen contest, if we want to get educated on what works and what doesn't physx needs to be on or this is pointless. 1080p resolution preferred as that is what most monitors are using but whatever native resolution people use is helpful.


----------



## Woundingchaney

I agree we need to see Phyx on medium or high as well as a native resolution of 1920x1080.

Essentially the only real performance issue is associated with physX, nearly everyone running a recent card is getting quality performance outside of physX.


----------



## mib2347

Sweet, I didn't know this was out. Once it's dl'd i'll run some benches with physx on/off/med/high


----------



## shadow19935

emm hooow???? its still not on my steam pre order ? is it out?


----------



## Woundingchaney

They are talking about the demo itself.


----------



## Black Cerberus

The demo is out and it has a benchmark.
Edit: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/79...-up-steam.html


----------



## grunion

2 rankings, with physx, without physx.

I'll tell you right now, this game is not playable on high physx without a dedicated physx card.
Also so far in my testing, 5870 > 480 without physx, both are unplayable with high physx.
I'll do more testing with a dedicated physx card.

Looks like there is an fps cap of 166.7, both cards display 166.7 under max fps.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Here's a screenshot of my benchmark, everything is maxed with physx on high

SGT. Peppers----CPU core i5 [email protected] 3.5ghz---MSI GTX 460 1gb---14.3FPS--RANK E



Anyone else doing the benchmark notice their dedicated physx card was not being used? I have my GTX 260 selected as my physx card though the nvidia control panel, however when I play the game and run the benchmark its not being used at all.


----------



## Hy3RiD

LOL.
I voted no.
However there should be 2 leaderboards.
I will run tonight with physx off


----------



## BIGGUN

Heres mine.


----------



## captain_clayman

physX should be on because without it you dont see the "full potential" of the game. plus i wanna know how well GTX 460 sli can run it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SGT. Peppers* 
Here's a screenshot of my benchmark, everything is maxed with physx on high



Anyone else doing the benchmark notice their dedicated physx card was not being used? I have my GTX 260 selected as my physx card though the nvidia control panel, however when I play the game and run the benchmark its not being used at all.

I'm wondering if physx is defaulting to the cpu.
I can't believe performance on my 480 is this terrible with physx enabled/high.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Here's another benchmark, everything is maxed, physx is off.


----------



## t3lancer2006

t3lancer2006 ---- I5-750 @4010Mhz ----- GTX 470 @ 800c 1600m ----- 58 FPS ----- Rank C


----------



## captain_clayman

i'm gonna do a benchmark on my ATI 2600 pro

for teh lawlz


----------



## Outcasst

What if we can't do 1920x1080? I can only do max of 1680 x 1050


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I'm wondering if physx is defaulting to the cpu.
I can't believe performance on my 480 is this terrible with physx enabled/high.


I'm thinking the same. Hopefully nvidia will come out with some drivers to at least fix this or make physx much smoother.


----------



## Gabkicks

mmy monitor cant do 1080p. i think the majority of people have monitors that do 1680x1050.


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captain_clayman*


i'm gonna do a benchmark on my ATI 2600 pro

for teh lawlz


well, eff this, i get like 20 frames

in 720p

on low.

i hate my life.


----------



## michaeljr1186

this game gave me a D









GTX 260


----------



## TCOC

FKN Steam paused my DL...... GRRRRR


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


mmy monitor cant do 1080p. i think the majority of people have monitors that do 1680x1050.


Fine. 1680x1050 will be used.


----------



## Nikkeli

Nikkeli --- Intel Q9550 @4Ghz --- 8800GT --- 28.0 fps --- Rank D

Here is my trusty 8800GT, will be running with gtx 480 SC+ when I get it.










edit: updated with 1680x1050


----------



## sew333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
t3lancer2006 ---- I5-750 @4010Mhz ----- GTX 470 @ 800c 1600m ----- 58 FPS ----- Rank C











what apex?


----------



## t3lancer2006

t3lancer2006 ---- I5-750 @4010Mhz ----- GTX 470 @ 800c 1600m ----- 58 FPS ----- Rank B (1680x1050)










PHYSX Is disabled per the benchmark guidelines.


----------



## sew333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


t3lancer2006 ---- I5-750 @4010Mhz ----- GTX 470 @ 800c 1600m ----- 58 FPS ----- Rank B (1680x1050)










PHYSX Is disabled per the benchmark guidelines.


can you make for me test with apex medium and high and send to priv.please:







)))))))) i got gtx 470, but demo i will try tommorow


----------



## Cryptedvick

So should I test in 1680x1050 or 1920x1080?


----------



## TCOC

stock run. 3.8 GHZ and cards at stock. If the GF gives me time I will run a OC version soon.


----------



## BULLATTACK

There is no reason this test should not be 1080p 
BULLATTACK ---- i5 750 4.2GHZ ----- GTX 280 w/ 8800 GTS Physx ----- 42.4/31.4 Physx High

OP's Settings









Physx on High


----------



## jonnieos

Once again the only benchmarks that matter are the ones with physx maxed out. There's no question you can play without physx or maybe with medium physx. I want to see how people manage with high physx, because 
A. That is the only way your maxing out the settings. 
B. It gives us more data to work with so when this problem is "patched", we can judge whether or not they fixed anything.
C. Once again, only test at the highest possible settings that INCLUDES RESOLUTION!!!!! ffs lol don't do anything less then max.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I can't play it with medium physx, I only get 30 FPS.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
I can't play it with medium physx, I only get 30 FPS.

i know but 30 fps for me is ok in gameplay








But please make for me this tests







:*


----------



## Cryptedvick

1920x1080 everything maxed out / *APEX Physx OFF*
















1920x1080 everything maxed out / *APEX Physx HIGH*
















With Physx OFF its totally playable and runs smooth. With Physx HIGH I get ~20 FPS most of the time and lags like hell. Not playable.

Edit:
This is my car.
Upgraded engine and handling, custom paint, new rims and custom number plate


----------



## Malcolm233391

Malcolm233391 ---- i7 980X ----- ATI 5850 ----- 61.7FPS ----- Rank B


----------



## sew333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


1920x1080 everything maxed out / *APEX Physx OFF*
















1920x1080 everything maxed out / *APEX Physx HIGH*
















With Physx OFF its totally playable and runs smooth. With Physx HIGH I get ~20 FPS most of the time and lags like hell. Not playable.


on GTX 285 average 22 fps on APEX HIGH? So why my friend got the same fps on GTX 480 with apex high ?OOOOOOOOOO

SO is this only CPU demanding or whaT?


----------



## TCOC

K stock ( 3.8 GHZ on the i7, stock clocks on the 5870's) I got 102.8 FPS

Small OC ( 4.2 on the i7, 900/1295 on the 5870's) I got 111.6 FPS

*both rank A*

See attached thumbs


----------



## CDMAN

1680x1050 will be the screen res. As far as PhysX, Which ever option gets 35 votes 1st wins.


----------



## Pillz Here

I find it funny that this is a TWIMTBP game and I have yet to see a Fermi user with an A grade.


----------



## Shrimp

*Specs:*
Resolution: 2048x1152
CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3.6GHz
GPU: GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1750
Memory: DDR2 @ 960MHz

*PhysX Off - Everything Else Maxed*









*PhysX On Medium - Everything Else Maxed*









*PhysX On High - Everything Else Maxed*


----------



## sew333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimp* 
*Specs:*
Resolution: 2048x1152
CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3.6GHz
GPU: GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1750
Memory: DDR2 @ 960MHz

*PhysX Off - Everything Else Maxed*









*PhysX On Medium - Everything Else Maxed*









*PhysX On High - Everything Else Maxed*










DAmn AGAIN ! Here GTX 470 better than some results on GTX 480 ! Strange INDEED !! ANd whY? The same details use, APEX HIGH!


----------



## superj1977

All settings maxed in 1080p physx high on cpu:










All settings maxed in 1080p physx high on gpu:
(physx hybrid)


----------



## jonnieos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Fine. 1680x1050 will be used.

I appreciate you making this thread, but there's no reason you can't include a seperate list of *1920x1080 FULLY MAXED with Physx on high* benchmarks. Especially with talks of reinstalling physx fixing the entire issue.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonnieos* 
I appreciate you making this thread, but there's no reason you can't include a seperate list of 1920x1080 FULLY MAXED with Physx on high benchmarks. *Especially with talks of reinstalling physx fixing the entire issue*.

what was that?


----------



## decapitator

i want to see some results


----------



## xguntherc

Well, so far it's good to see my 480 is beating CF 5870's. lol. I'll try more in a few.

First Run for me. Original settings asked for in OP.

Average FPS 106.1 with a Single GTX 480


How is that? Should we also try exact same settings with same Resolution but with Physx on and see how that goes?


----------



## Nytehawk

I got an *E* with my GTX 480 and dedicated GT240 PhysX card.

Watching Afterburner, my second card wasn't even touched 1% Something like 15fps, total bull.

This is with everything maxed, Apex on High, and 1900x1200

Anyone think putting my i7 920 from 3.4 to 4.0 would help?
I still only got a *B* with OP settings


----------



## Boyboyd

I've gotta wait till August 27th


----------



## Woundingchaney

There is a very simple physX fix. Go to c-program files-steam-steamapps-mafiaII-3rd-physXsystemsoftware

Simple run the .exe once to uninstall physX and the run it again to reinstall it. Fixes all physX related problems.


----------



## xguntherc

yup. do the physx fix. uninstall them, and install the ones that came with the demo in your steam/steamapps/common/mafia/3D folder or whatever.

New Run
Average FPS: *107.8*

Q9650 @ 4.0 Ghz / GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2050


----------



## xguntherc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Anyone think putting my i7 920 from 3.4 to 4.0 would help?
I still only got a *B* with OP settings


Yes I think that would probably help.

This thing the FPS are hard to come by, even a heavy OC on my 480 gave me like 1.6 FPS. haha. I'll try a lil more. Maybe I'll add my 9800GT for physx later n try again


----------



## Nytehawk

Wow, PhysX trick worked like a charm!

actually used 75% of my GT 240, never seen that before.

it almost seemed to run better on High PhysX than Normal, like 4 or 5 fps.


----------



## xguntherc

I'll be sure to try later with my 9800GT then.


----------



## PsychoLizardMcSavage

555 BEx2 OC *3.76 Ghz\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ MSI 5770 HAWK OC *1000\\1351

Max 1920x1080 PhysX OFF









Max 1920x1080 PhysX ON HIGH









I have an old 8600GT laying around you think I could run it as a PhysX card or is it not worth my time? I could only run it a 8x


----------



## Gabkicks

No Physx/max everything









Physx


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I've gotta wait till August 27th










Why? The demo is free for everyone.


----------



## purpleannex

...downloading...


----------



## sew333

GUYS!!!!! I go to c-program files-steam-steamapps-mafiaII-3rd-physXsystemsoftware 
and then click exe and this will install this new software? Or first i must uninsstalll this from control panel?


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sew333*


GUYS!!!!! I go to c-program files-steam-steamapps-mafiaII-3rd-physXsystemsoftware 
and then click exe and this will install this new software? Or first i must uninsstalll this from control panel?


It will uninstall the old one 1st. Then click the file again to install the new one.

The vote is very close, which option will win?, lol


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

wow, this game runs great on my rig. All settings to High, at my native res.


----------



## sew333

OK 20 MIN LEFT to finish downloading







and i post here result


----------



## CDMAN

Ok everyone. I have updated the 1st post with final benchmark settings. There will be two lists. Please note that all entries must have the data listed with the screen shot or it will not be added to the thread.

Member Name ---- Processor ----- GPU Name ----- Average FPS ----- Rank ----- Gamer or Xtreme


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Inferiornanobot ---- [email protected] ---- 50.6FPS ----- Rank C ---- Xtreme


----------



## CDMAN

Inferiornanobot, The xtreme settings use PhysX sorry.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Well, so far it's good to see my 480 is beating CF 5870's. lol. I'll try more in a few.

First Run for me. Original settings asked for in OP.

Average FPS 106.1 with a Single GTX 480

How is that? Should we also try exact same settings with same Resolution but with Physx on and see how that goes?


How are you getting 40 FPS more than me? lol


----------



## DrBrownfinger

this is my gamer score.
drbrownfinger-phenomII [email protected]'[email protected]/1350-gamer-90.8fps
this is a f'd up game so far. gonna take some time to get everything adjusted right. for all the ati guys, im using 10.4.

edit: extreme settings results: 1920x1080 with [email protected]/1487/1001 as dedicated physx card. all other settings the same as gamer results. 43.0fps


----------



## t3lancer2006

lol, I had 8xQAA forced ingame through the nvidia cp. New benchmarks incoming.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
How are you getting 40 FPS more than me? lol

He has V-Sync disabled....


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
wow, this game runs great on my rig. All settings to High, at my native res.










i thought this was a dx11 game. if im right then you're running dx10 and cant post scores.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

So I got some questions. I'm assuming this game is extremely CPU demanding. I have a 470 clocked higher (70mhz higher) then some other 470s at a lower resolution (1440x900 is my monitors max) and I'm only getting 56.5 FPS Rank C with everything maxed except for no Physx. I have an i5 650 clocked at 4.514 in CPU-Z but it only says 4.33 in the benchmark.


----------



## t3lancer2006

So did I, and it turned out not to be the AA, still same crappy FPS.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im sure you'd post some good scores but rules is rules. gonna have to go get a better monitor. dont know whats up with it showing a lower cpu speed than actual, but its just a demo and things may change a bit with the full version.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

What's the resolution it's supposed to be at? It still says 1900*1200 on the OP. But shouldn't the resolution I'm running at give me better FPS? And this Christmas I should be getting a new monitor


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i thought this was a dx11 game. if im right then you're running dx10 and cant post scores.

As long as a person uses the gamer or xtreme settings they can post a score.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf --- [email protected] ---- [email protected]/1266 ---- 59.6fps ---- C ----Gamer

Runs pretty decent i probly will put my 8800gt in my pc to test it more with phsyx turned on.


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney* 
There is a very simple physX fix. Go to c-program files-steam-steamapps-mafiaII-3rd-physXsystemsoftware

Simple run the .exe once to uninstall physX and the run it again to reinstall it. Fixes all physX related problems.

lol that works?
well i'll be damned.


----------



## captain_clayman

anybody gonna do a bench with GTX 460 sli?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated

CDMAN - i7 975 - gtx 480 sli - Rank c - Xtreme









CDMAN - i7 975 - gtx 480 sli - Rank a - Gamer


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Ok so I finally got my GTX 260 being used as a dedicated physx card for mafia 2 FPS improved much by it







If you don't mind updating me on your chart with my 260 now








Everything is maxed, 1920x1080, physx on high

SGT. Peppers---Core i5-750-MSI GTX 460/GTX260 for physx--30.8 avg FPS---Rank D.



screenshots for proof.


----------



## KeepinItHamsta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain_clayman* 
anybody gonna do a bench with GTX 460 sli?

Here comes a GTX 460 1GB SLI post. Results gathered on 1087mv, 890/1780/1900. Had to clock down a little bit from 905/1810/2025 since I was getting what I believe are heat related crashes as card one breaks 90C. I'll find out if that's the case tomorrow when the remainder of my fans come in.

Side note: demo is not recognizing turbo. The 930 is actually clocked at 4224MHz. Also had second monitor up with a few programs left open. Was too lazy to close them since I'll be running new benches tomorrow. I'll probably also pop in one of my old 8800GT cards just to see what numbers I get with a dedicated PhysX card.

On the Gamer settings just as reference for others.









Take my PhysX score:
KeepinItHamsta --- CPU core i7 [email protected] 4.2ghz --- eVGA GTX 460 1GB SC EE SLI --- 47.3FPS --- RANK C --- Xtreme


----------



## mocha989

OMG i could be in second for Xtreme if i could figure out how to take screenshots in game!


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

wow it seems hard to get an A score


----------



## mocha989

heres mine

mocha989 ----- Core i7 920 4.0GHZ(says 3.8GHZ but i have turbo on for a 21 multi so i have 4.0GHZ according to CPUz) ----- Asus GTX470 ---- 38.1FPS ---- rank D


----------



## mocha989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
2 rankings, with physx, without physx.

I'll tell you right now, this game is not playable on high physx without a dedicated physx card.
Also so far in my testing, 5870 > 480 without physx, both are unplayable with high physx.
I'll do more testing with a dedicated physx card.

Looks like there is an fps cap of 166.7, both cards display 166.7 under max fps.

yes it is!

you have to uninstall physx for control panel and then install the physx package in the steam /steamapps/common/mafia II/3rd file in program files. its what every nvidia user has had to do


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
I find it funny that this is a TWIMTBP game and I have yet to see a Fermi user with an A grade.










Glitch or obvious shop is obvious, or crossfire.

Also your screen shot is at 1024 x 576


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Glitch or obvious shop is obvious, or crossfire.

Also your screen shot is at 1024 x 576

Yea I was testing a 5870 at 900 core and I only got about 60 FPS at 1080p. Also my i7 is clocked a good bit higher...

I call BS.


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah I couldn't match it either o.0


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I ran AA Off, Physx OFF, 1920, 16X AF and I got 60 FPS on my 470

AA on, Physx OFF, 1920, 8X AF


----------



## jerryone

*jerryone --- AMD x4 [email protected],91 ATI [email protected]/1200 ---- 66.5 ---- Rank B ----- Gamer*


----------



## NCspecV81

IMHO I think a lot of these high frame results are either bugged or wrong settings.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

im very happy with my 55 frames I scored.


----------



## mocha989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
IMHO I think a lot of these high frame results are either bugged or wrong settings.

im happy with my 38.1FPS i got


----------



## xguntherc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
How are you getting 40 FPS more than me? lol

idk, High OC on my 480

BOOYA! #2 for now. Time for a Physx run or 3

edit* oh and NC, I love your sig rig specs. Bash me, it's not your color! haha


----------



## {Unregistered}

Can you make another standard for benchmark @ 1280x1024. Because that's my monitor's max resolution and, in fact, 1280x1024 is a quite popular resolution.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Xtreme


----------



## xguntherc

Well. I think the resolution should just stay standard 1680x1050 for everyone. I'm sure people wanna run the Extreme test, that don't have 24" Monitors.

So CDMAN. Gamer you run at 1680x1050 with no Physx
and Extreme you do 1920x1200 with everything MaXXeD!

and not bad blackcurrent, but thats DX10. thats why it's so high


----------



## eternal7trance

On Gamer mode I got 81.1 FPS avg with sig specs. It won't let me take a SS though. Just gives a black screen when I paste it.


----------



## xguntherc

eternal, use FRAPS SS instead of Print screen button


----------



## xguntherc

New Entry

XTREME Setting. Average FPS: *34.3*
and more to come. I had multiple 33 runs. This is with Single GTX 480, no dedicated physx card.


----------



## {Unregistered}

LOL what is this?









I dont know what I did, but for some reason the camera is stuck at the police car and when I try to move my guy moves but the camera view does not switch over. That's a bug i suppose.


----------



## mib2347

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
New Entry

XTREME Setting. Average FPS: *34.3*
and more to come. I had multiple 33 runs. This is with Single GTX 480, no dedicated physx card.


I'd love to see some results with the GTX275 you have in your sig as a dedicated physX card. If you still have it that is


----------



## jprovido

im downloading it now. im gonna try it with my HD5970 + 8800ultra(physx) my brother-in-law borrowed my gtx 460







. ima try it also with a gtx460 as dedicated physx asap.


----------



## Celeras

Dear god what an AWFUL bench. I don't think my GPU cracked 50% usage the entire time on *Xtreme* until I got the the ****ing end screen LOL. I had to run it twice because the first time my GPU downclocked itself during the middle of it... terrible. Results regardless:










Dont even bother putting me on the board, just sharing for the lulz of this fail.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Well. I think the resolution should just stay standard 1680x1050 for everyone. I'm sure people wanna run the Extreme test, that don't have 24" Monitors.

So CDMAN. Gamer you run at 1680x1050 with no Physx
and Extreme you do 1920x1200 with everything MaXXeD!

and not bad blackcurrent, but thats DX10. thats why it's so high

I tweaked my game a bit and disabled physx on peoples clothing and get instant 50fps+ increase


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i thought this was a dx11 game. if im right then you're running dx10 and cant post scores.

This is only a DX 9 game.


----------



## morphus1

mine


----------



## Pillz Here

My native resolution is 1920x1080. Reducing my resolution to 1680x1050 decreased my max and average FPS by a huge margin.

Pillz Here ----- i7 920 ----- HD 5850 ----- 63.8 ----- B ----- Gamer










Pillz Here ----- i7 920 ----- HD 5850 ----- 14.8 ----- E ----- Xtreme (monitor res won't go above 1080p)


----------



## Ezygroove

I'll have a go


----------



## Ezygroove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ezygroove* 
I'll have a go


----------



## prase007

gtx470 SLI @ 750 + 8800 for physx i7 930 @ 3,8

gamer









with physx, but cannot go higher res (i installed dedicated physx card today, yesterday with only 470SLI I did not go over 20 fps average)










sorry for czech language







but it automatically downloaded the czech version for me


----------



## Wishmaker

This is going to be painful







. My rig will be last







. Downloading now


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prase007* 
gtx470 SLI @ 750 + 8800 for physx i7 930 @ 3,8

gamer









with physx, but cannot go higher res (i installed dedicated physx card today, yesterday with only 470SLI I did not go over 20 fps average)










sorry for czech language







but it automatically downloaded the czech version for me

Yikes, what's wrong with your textures?


----------



## jprovido

mine won't work. after I run it it just shows me a black screen.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

_CH_Skyline_ ---- AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.8 ----- 3x GTX 260 c216 ----- 31.8 FPS ----- Rank D ----- Xtreme

Looks like it's time to sell the 260's and grab some 470's...


----------



## prase007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
Yikes, what's wrong with your textures?









thats low quality screenshot from snagit


----------



## Wishmaker

Am I the only one with issues when I quit the game? I end up with a very black desktop but with a normal bright mouse!!! ??? WTH? I need to reboot for my brightness to recover







.

Anywho, my FPS are not as cool as I thought in this game, it could be Cat 10.7a and CFX ...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
Am I the only one with issues when I quit the game? I end up with a very black desktop but with a normal bright mouse!!! ??? WTH? I need to reboot for my brightness to recover







.

Anywho, my FPS are not as cool as I thought in this game, it could be Cat 10.7a and CFX ...

im having the same problem. actually it doesn't happen everytime. very annoying.

xtreme score-phenomII [email protected] 5770'[email protected]/[email protected]/1001/1498-score-40.3


----------



## Hy3RiD

Do I have to run gamer at 1050?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
Am I the only one with issues when I quit the game? I end up with a very black desktop but with a normal bright mouse!!! ??? WTH? I need to reboot for my brightness to recover







.

Anywho, my FPS are not as cool as I thought in this game, it could be Cat 10.7a and CFX ...

I got this too :/


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
Am I the only one with issues when I quit the game? I end up with a very black desktop but with a normal bright mouse!!! ??? WTH? I need to reboot for my brightness to recover







.

Anywho, my FPS are not as cool as I thought in this game, it could be Cat 10.7a and CFX ...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
im having the same problem. actually it doesn't happen everytime. very annoying.

xtreme score-phenomII [email protected] 5770'[email protected]/[email protected]/1001/1498-score-40.3


Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
I got this too :/

Ctrl+Alt+Delete fixes this issue.


----------



## jprovido

mafia II messes up my nvidia physx hack with my HD5970. it updates physX automatically (you need the update to start) so it disables my physx argh. how did you guys get it to work with ati+dedicated physx. there's no way I can get mine to work. im usint 257.15 beta drivers for the hybrid physx hack


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
yup. do the physx fix. uninstall them, and install the ones that came with the demo in your steam/steamapps/common/mafia/3D folder or whatever.

New Run
Average FPS: *107.8*

Q9650 @ 4.0 Ghz / GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2050


No way, single card?
I've not seen anyone, anywhere turn those kind of results with a single 480.
That's twice what my 480 gets at 850 core.


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Glitch or obvious shop is obvious, or crossfire.

Also your screen shot is at 1024 x 576

It must have been a glitch. I wouldn't photoshop anything on this site, I can promise you that. It doesn't mean that much to me. The reason the pic was smaller was because I resized it when I uploaded it to imageshack.

New run 1080p, AA On, 16x AF, Physx OFF


----------



## Royraiden

Here are my scores with my 5850 at stock and my 930 @ 3.6 ghz:
With physx at high:










physx off:


----------



## ih2try

Nvidia has just released a new PhysX driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9...13-driver.html

Version: 9.10.0513
Release Date: 2010.08.11
32.4 MB

Quote:



* Includes the latest PhysX runtime builds to support all released PhysX content.
* Changes & fixed issues in this release
o Fixes a bug that prevented PhysX from being accelerated on Optimus PCs.
* Supports NVIDIA PhysX acceleration on all GeForce 8-series, 9-series, 100-series, 200-series, 300-series and 400-series GPUs with a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory and 32 CUDA cores. Note: Some applications may have higher minimum requirements.
* Experience GPU PhysX acceleration in many games and demos, some of which are highlighted in PowerPack downloads here.
* Supports NVIDIA PhysX acceleration on GeForce via CUDA 3.0 for SDK versions 2.7.1, 2.7.3, 2.7.4, 2.7.5, 2.7.6, 2.8.0, 2.8.1 and 2.8.3 (requires graphics driver v196.21 or later).
* Supports control of your GPU PhysX configuration from the NVIDIA display driver control panel. (Requires graphics driver v196.21 or later).
* AGEIA PhysX processors users should use and install older PhysX system software such as version 8.09.04. Note â€" AGEIA PPU acceleration support for 2.8.1 SDK or earlier, and Windows Vista and Windows XP only.
** Bug fixes for Mafia 2*


----------



## Wishmaker

My sig rig is crap


----------



## Royraiden

Can anyone help me post my pics?I pasted the url's from my flikr but they cant be seen here.


----------



## Wishmaker

Ran the test again, without V-SYNC, I was expecting more from my sig rig ... oh well, guess the 4890s are a dying breed







.

Wishmaker ---- I7 920 [email protected] 4.0 GHz ----- CFX HD4890 XXX ----- 65.1 FPS ----- B ----- Gamer


----------



## jprovido

i cant get my physx card to work with mafia II argh. it's the reason why I bought my gtx 460 on the first place. anyone got their dedicated physx cards to work?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


i cant get my physx card to work with mafia II argh. it's the reason why I bought my gtx 460 on the first place. anyone got their dedicated physx cards to work?



From what I see, it updates your PhysX drivers and if the latest set is not patched, you won't make it work


----------



## jprovido

i was really gettin pissed just a second ago I thought I just wasted money on my gtx 460. thank god I saw this. someone got it to work with his HD5870. how the hell did he do it hehe


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


i was really gettin pissed just a second ago I thought I just wasted money on my gtx 460. thank god I saw this. someone got it to work with his HD5870. how the hell did he do it hehe



I'm getting ready to bust up my CFX and install my GTS250, see what I turn.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ih2try*


Nvidia has just released a new PhysX driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9...13-driver.html

Version: 9.10.0513
Release Date: 2010.08.11
32.4 MB


Didn't help at all. 
I get the same 16-25 FPS with PhysX on HIGH.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Mine with settings on front page:








Sig Rig. All stock, why does it say Vista? Is it because i have Win 7 upgrade?


----------



## ih2try

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


Didn't help at all. 
I get the same 16-25 FPS with PhysX on HIGH.


I think this new PhysX driver will work on PhysX dedicated card.
Also try the fix on 2k forum.

I'm not surprised with that performance of a single GTX285, btw.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ih2try*


I think this new PhysX driver will work on PhysX dedicated card.
Also try the fix on 2k forum.


I just did a benchmark and I got the same average but my max FPS increased from 52 to 58.

what fix? 
the one with deleting those files from the folder Cloth?

whats that EVGA GTX485 in your sig?


----------



## Hy3RiD

Future cards, I'd assume


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


i cant get my physx card to work with mafia II argh. it's the reason why I bought my gtx 460 on the first place. anyone got their dedicated physx cards to work?


my 9800gt is working fine with the trifire. had to uninstall physx and then reinstall then use the hack/patch. im using 197.45 nvidia drivers with v1.3hack and most current physx drivers.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Can anyone help me post my pics?I pasted the url's from my flikr but they cant be seen here.

Copy your photos to your computer, then use imageshack or photobucket to get some image links to post here.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Love this game. Played the demo and its very fun.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## saulin

Is this benchmark like the Final Fantasy benchmark that throws score all over the place?

I see SLI GTX 460 almost scoring the same as SLI GTX 480. SLI support is poor here? Is it very CPU dependant?

Is the game playable with high PhysX on a GTX 480 overclocked and at 1680x1050?


----------



## Redwoodz

LOL! Anyone else seeing system info errors? Ran with Physx on medium and ...








[/URL][/IMG]

19.41 GHz! I wish!


----------



## mib2347

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


LOL! Anyone else seeing system info errors? Ran with Physx on medium and ...







[/URL][/IMG]

19.41 GHz! I wish!


Nice overclock, that must be the best CPU made to date. By far


----------



## saulin

For anyone having crappy PhysX performance. I think Grunion was.

Quote:



Wow... judgmental, are we? PhysX greatly enhances this game; the environmental destruction is superb.

Anyway, there's definitely a small glitch but it's easily resolved. For whatever reason the game appeared to be running PhysX on the CPU. All you need to do to fix it for Mafia II is uninstall your current version of PhysX and install PhysX again using the installer in the \\3rd folder under the Mafia II folder.

PhysX uninstall/reinstall does not require a reboot and it took me about 30 seconds to resolve the problem. I get a solid 100-120fps almost all the time now in the Mafia II demo with everything maxed, including AA, 16x AF, and PhysX.

Also, I get the warm, fuzzy feeling that I am enjoying a triple A title in a way that ATI fanboys can't. PhysX greatly enhances the visual quality and atmosphere in Mafia II for sure.

Thanks to VoodooPC for posting the link to the fix on the Mafia II forums.


Got this from the EVGA forums

Quote:



Agreed. Just tried with physX on the 480 again and everything maxed in this game. When not recording, throughout the demo (not benchmark), I'm getting solid 50-100fps and only slightly higher with the GTX260 running physX.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

my xtreme score is incorrect on the scoreboard. it shows 40.0 and i got 43.0.


----------



## mib2347

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


For anyone having crappy PhysX performance. I think Grunion was.

Got this from the EVGA forums


The drivers this guy posted are slightly newer and perform around the same

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ih2try*


Nvidia has just released a new PhysX driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9...13-driver.html

Version: 9.10.0513
Release Date: 2010.08.11
32.4 MB


----------



## jprovido

a dedicated physx card really helps. still aren't my average fps a bit too low? does mafia 2 have crossfirex support? I only get [email protected] settings with high physics with a 8800ultra physx card.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I get absolutely no improvement after installing both the physx driver from the game folder and the ones released today. 
I still get 18 fps when walking along lots of people and 40-50 when driving a car.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Dear god what an AWFUL bench. I don't think my GPU cracked 50% usage the entire time on *Xtreme* until I got the the ****ing end screen LOL. I had to run it twice because the first time my GPU downclocked itself during the middle of it... terrible. Results regardless:










Dont even bother putting me on the board, just sharing for the lulz of this fail.


Sign of a unstable overclock of downclocking. This game must put a lot of stress on the card. The end figures seem to be a little crazy the odd time. Your not the only one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*











i was really gettin pissed just a second ago I thought I just wasted money on my gtx 460. thank god I saw this. someone got it to work with his HD5870. how the hell did he do it hehe


Uninstall physX, Reinstall new physx, use patch you were using before, apparently it works.


----------



## ih2try

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


I just did a benchmark and I got the same average but my max FPS increased from 52 to 58.

what fix? 
the one with deleting those files from the folder Cloth?

whats that EVGA GTX485 in your sig?


that one with reinstall PhysX manually from the 3rd folder, nvm though, you've manually installed the newest PhysX version.

The sig's for fun, I'm currently using a GTX480 but I'm not at home to test this game on my rig. According to the system requirements for this game, do u think that's a proper performance of your GTX285 ?


----------



## jprovido

i got it to work already.







thanks anyways


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


I get absolutely no improvement after installing both the physx driver from the game folder and the ones released today. 
I still get 18 fps when walking along lots of people and 40-50 when driving a car.


scratch that! 
I started the demo to have some fun and it started updating








So then I put physx on HIGH and now I'm getting in the 30 where I used to get 18 FPS OMG! now its relatively playable.

edit: LOL this is weird ... now that I have "ok" FPS in-game, I get a lot worse FPS in the benchmark. Like 13 14 FPS. This is weird.


----------



## Blindeye_03

I just got 45.2 average with my brand new evga 1gb sc gtx 460 card, BUT for the life of me I have no idea how to get a screenshot. PrintScreen - and pasting into paint isnt working


----------



## grunion

I think we need a discussion thread.

Anyway

For you guys running a dedicated ppu, what kind of usage are you seeing on the ppu?
My GTS250 is only peaking at ~30%.


----------



## Wishmaker

OP,

Mine is CFX, someone reading the table will thing that I've done all that with a single 4890


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*


I just got 45.2 average with my brand new evga 1gb sc gtx 460 card, BUT for the life of me I have no idea how to get a screenshot. PrintScreen - and pasting into paint isnt working










Use Fraps to get your screen shots.


----------



## mocha989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


This is only a DX 9 game.


no its dx10 with some dx11 features


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
my xtreme score is incorrect on the scoreboard. it shows 40.0 and i got 43.0.

That happened because you posted 40.0 in your data list.

http://www.overclock.net/10309847-post119.html

It will be changed in the update.


----------



## MAD_J

MAD_J ---- Intel Core i7 ----- SLI GTX 480 ----- 133.3 FPS AVG ----- Rank-A ----- Gamer


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
That happened because you posted 40.0 in your data list.

http://www.overclock.net/10309847-post119.html

It will be changed in the update.

woops


----------



## humpmasterflex1

This is my single GTX 470, all settings maxed out with and without physx










*no PHYSX*










*HIGH PHYSX*


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1* 
This is my single GTX 470, all settings maxed out with and without physx










*no PHYSX*










*HIGH PHYSX*










1800x1010?

That res is weird and it might be too high for your card. What do you get at 1680x1050?

I'll have to see what I get later when I get home with my GTX 480 @ 900Mhz


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saulin* 
1800x1010?

That res is weird and it might be too high for your card. What do you get at 1680x1050?

I'll have to see what I get later when I get home with my GTX 480 @ 900Mhz

LOL, well i am hooked up to my 46" 1080p LCD TV via HDMI... so 1080p doesnt fit on screen perfectly like it does via VGA. So i have to resize the screen on nvidia control panel and thats what the resulting resolution is.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I think we need a discussion thread.

Anyway

For you guys running a dedicated ppu, what kind of usage are you seeing on the ppu?
My GTS250 is only peaking at ~30%.

according to afterburner my 9800gt peaked at 52% usage in the benchmark.


----------



## lionmedia

Name : Lionmedia ,
processor : core i7 950 ,
gpu : 2 * Nvidia Gtx 470 in Sli ,
Avg: 92,4 ,
Rank : A ,
Gamer


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saulin* 
Is this benchmark like the Final Fantasy benchmark that throws score all over the place?

I see SLI GTX 460 almost scoring the same as SLI GTX 480. SLI support is poor here? Is it very CPU dependant?

Is the game playable with high PhysX on a GTX 480 overclocked and at 1680x1050?

After playing with the benchmark a few hours you find some nice things.

1. Muti Core Processors means just as much as the gpu does on this game.
2. How you decide to setup your Muti-Gpu system from the Nvidia control panel makes a big difference on your score.
3. The "actors" in the benchmark perform the same things overall, but there bullets can cause the environment to react differently with PhysX is on.
4. SLI is not great, but it does work, new drivers will improve this when they are released.
5. Yes a single GTX 480 overclocked can play this game at 1680X1050, PhysX would would need to be set to low to keep a decent frames going at all times.


----------



## Outcasst

*Outcasst ---- Q6600 ----- HD5850 ----- 57.2 ----- C ----- Gamer*


----------



## ih2try

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
After playing with the benchmark a few hours you find some nice things.

1. Muti Core Processors means just as much as the gpu does on this game.
2. How you decide to setup your Muti-Gpu system from the Nvidia control panel makes a big difference on your score.
3. The "actors" in the benchmark perform the same things overall, but there bullets can cause the environment to react differently with PhysX is on.
4. SLI is not great, but it does work, new drivers will improve this when they are released.
5. Yes a single GTX 480 overclocked can play this game at 1680X1050, PhysX would would need to be set to low to keep a decent frames going at all times.

Thanks CDMAN,

2. Can u explain that more particularly ?
5. Do u mean a single 480 at stock clock cant handle this game on max graphic setting at 1680x1050 with PhysX turned off or PhysX high handled by a dedicated card, say GTS250.


----------



## Royraiden

Here are my results everything max at 1920x1200 and my 5850 at stock speeds.
With physx:









Without:


----------



## Hy3RiD

It is also a fix, how you are 1st and 2nd


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


After playing with the benchmark a few hours you find some nice things.

1. Muti Core Processors means just as much as the gpu does on this game.
2. How you decide to setup your Muti-Gpu system from the Nvidia control panel makes a big difference on your score.
3. The "actors" in the benchmark perform the same things overall, but there bullets can cause the environment to react differently with PhysX is on.
4. SLI is not great, but it does work, new drivers will improve this when they are released.
5. Yes a single GTX 480 overclocked can play this game at 1680X1050, PhysX would would need to be set to low to keep a decent frames going at all times.


Wait a minute.

@ 1680x1050 right now. I can max all the settings in Metro 2033, all of them and it's playable for me with my rig and my card @ 900Mhz core. So is this game more demanding than Metro 2033?


----------



## Royraiden

Results @ 1680x1050


----------



## Newbie2009

This benchmark is not working properly me thinks.
My physX card never goes over 30% usage and same settings with it off the fps are more than double. And yes this is after updating the physX


----------



## Royraiden

Why do I got 58fps at extreme settings when people with 480's are getting 40's and someone with an i7 920 and a 5850 got like 14fps?What did I do wrong lol?


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Results @ 1680x1050 










This is with PhysX on/off?

Can you run it with PhysX on and on high?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Why do I got 58fps at extreme settings when people with 480's are getting 40's and someone with an i7 920 and a 5850 got like 14fps?What did I do wrong lol?


Or they are doing something wrong? I just don't think this game can be more demanding than Metro 2033. I'll be playing with it when I get home.


----------



## Wishmaker

1 5850 on an I7 930 @3.61 GHz is better than 2 4890s on an I7 @ 4.0 GHz? This makes no sense at all ...


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


This is with PhysX on/off?

Can you run it with PhysX on and on high?

Or they are doing something wrong? I just don't think this game can be more demanding than Metro 2033. I'll be playing with it when I get home.


That one was with physx off, if you look at my previous post theres a pic with my results at 1920x1200 everything maxed and physx high and i got average 58fps.I know radeons dont use physx but why is there a guy on the top 30 score chart with almost my same specs and he got 14fps at the same settings?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


1 5850 on an I7 930 @3.61 GHz is better than 2 4890s on an I7 @ 4.0 GHz? This makes no sense at all ...


I agree,but whats happening then?


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


That one was with physx off, if you look at my previous post theres a pic with my results at 1920x1200 everything maxed and physx high and i got average 58fps.I know radeons dont use physx but why is there a guy on the top 30 score chart with almost my same specs and he got 14fps at the same settings?


Well I haven't played with this benchmark yet but I assume that Radeon users will have the option to run PhysX on the CPU or on a dedicated PhysX card. The scores will vary depending on the setup as well.

I don't expect PhysX on the CPU to beat PhysX on the GPU though. I expect this game to be demanding but to the point where you can't do high PhysX on a GTX 480 @ 1680x1050 mmmm I don't know about that.

Can you guys also please watch your CPU ussage when running the benchmark. This is very important. Especially if your GPU ussage is low throughout the benchmark. That means there is a bottleneck.


----------



## Royraiden

Well seems I forgot to restart the game after enabling physx for it to work.Lol it raped my rig.









Results:


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Well seems I forgot to restart the game after enabling physx for it to work.Lol it raped my rig.









Results:










Ok what do you get at 1680x1050 and the highest settings possible including PhysX on high?

I'm assuming you don't have a PhysX card? if so that's not too bad for High PhysX on the CPU.

Also does this benchmark have any Antialiasing option? Cause I can't stand games with no AA.


----------



## steadly2004

I am trying to run this. The benchmark runs just fine. Got like 103fps on "gamer" without physx, havent' run it with physx yet.

When I hit print-screen and try and get a screen shot I paste it into a fresh image file and get just a large black square? Anybody have a suggestion? It works just fine out of the benchmark, I can take a screenshot any other time.

EDIT, got 37.9fps with physics high and "gamer" settings


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


I am trying to run this. The benchmark runs just fine. Got like 103fps on "gamer" without physx, havent' run it with physx yet.

When I hit print-screen and try and get a screen shot I paste it into a fresh image file and get just a large black square? Anybody have a suggestion? It works just fine out of the benchmark, I can take a screenshot any other time.


Take your screen shots using Fraps.

Thread updated.


----------



## saulin

Mmm this GTX 470 with GTX 480 clocks gets 41.8 average with everything on high including PhysX.

Now it seems like he gets an Antialiasing option but AA seems to be off. What level of AA does it use with it on? 4X AA?








YouTube- ‪Mafia II Benchmark Max Settings 1920x1080 HD‬‎


----------



## xguntherc

Not sure how a 470 beat my Extreme score with my 480 OC'd to 930 Mhz. but whatevs. lol.
I guess I'll have to hack my voltage even higher. Do a run at 950 Mhz and add my physx card in. lol

Anyone try the new nvidia physx driver with bug fixes. anyone confirm weather it helps at all?


----------



## PsychoLizardMcSavage

With no PhysX Card the PhysX run mostly CPU dependant.










The CPU graph shows 2 runs through the benchmark.


----------



## Wishmaker

This game seems to like CPUS. I tried a test run with my I7 @ 4.35 GHz HT off gc settings the same like previous and my scores were worse ....


----------



## cvon2000

how many gtx480s do the top have?? I get like 15 fps average with the settings with apex on high with my sig rig. I'm using the latest drivers too. What drivers do you guys have?


----------



## xguntherc

cvon. uninstall physx and install the ones in the steam/steamapps/common/mafia2/3D folder on your PC. those came with the game and should be best. Those or try the latest Nvidia just released today that *fixes* the Physx in Mafia2.

and i played the demo with these Xtreme settings, with my card not nearly as overclocked and it plays smooth enough that I'd love playing the entire game, but once Nvidia's drivers are optimized and I get my 9800GT in there. it willl be even better. Plus I played at 800 Mhz core. I benched at 925


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

New runs...









_CH_Skyline_ ---- AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.82 ----- 3x GTX 260 c216 ----- 41.2 FPS ----- Rank C ----- Xtreme










_CH_Skyline_ ---- AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.82 ----- 3x GTX 260 c216 ----- 91.3 FPS ----- Rank A ----- Gamer


----------



## xguntherc

Adding a dedicated Physx card doesn't increase the FPS all that much, but there was chunks of the pillars concrete everywhere. there was much more activity. Makes the game feel very real. I like it personally.

I just ran with my GTX 480 plus a 9800GT for Physx. My 9800GT GPU usage topped out at 64% but usually was in the low 50's. and my GTX 480 usually was around 80% usage (odd, not getting fully used) but it did top out at 99%

I think nvidia will fix a few issues there is with this. as my 480 wasn't being fully used.

Xtreme Setting Average Fps: *39.3*


dedicated 9800GT slightly OC'd only gave me 2 FPS increase. sad. but it did make lots more action happen in the game.


----------



## saulin

GTX 480 @ 900Mhz @ 1680x1050 with everything maxed including PhysX and my CPU @ 4.3Ghz.

Average of 45.3, doesn't seem so bad. I'll load fraps and take some screenshots


----------



## cvon2000

Xtreme/Apex Physx High


----------



## oblivionlord

Q9550 E0 @ 3.8ghz
4gb DDR2 @ 1000mhz
GTX260 192sp 65nm (First Gen) 896mb Gpu=590mhz Mem=1000mhz Shader = 1296mhz

Gamer: Rank-C









Xtreme: Rank-E


----------



## saulin

Ok I had vsync on hehe

These is what I get. This time I set the CPU @ only 3.5Ghz to see if there was more or less GPU usage but this benchmark does not use the GPU right till the end WTH?

Anyways

I7 @ 3.5Ghz
GTX 480 @ 900Mhz
I got 49.6fps average with everything maxed at 1680x1050




























-----------------------

Ok guys. I see how it works. GPU usage goes way up to 98-99 when PhysX is disabled.

Here is my gamer score. I can't do 1920 on this monitor for the extreme setting.




























I7 @ 3.5Ghz
GTX 480 @ 900Mhz
Gamer Score 98.3


----------



## xguntherc

Saulin, is that with the new Physx driver? thats a high score dude. there's no way 300 Mhz on your quad over my 4.0 Ghz and a lower overclock on your 480 should get that much higher than mine. lol


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Saulin, is that with the new Physx driver? thats a high score dude. there's no way 300 Mhz on your quad over my 4.0 Ghz and a lower overclock on your 480 should get that much higher than mine. lol

I get higher scores when I lower my CPU to 3.5Ghz with the Asus TurV Utility. Than when I run it at 4.3Ghz










My scores are with Drivers 259.31 and the latest physX drivers from Nvidia


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004 ----i7 930 @3.8 ----- GTX 295 ----- FPS 38 ----- Rank- D ----- Gamer


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
This game seems to like CPUS. I tried a test run with my I7 @ 4.35 GHz HT off gc settings the same like previous and my scores were worse ....

From the readme that came with the demo:

2. Performance ================================================== ==
*2.1 CPU Speed - Mafia II is built for multi-core processor machines.* The higher the clock speed of the processor the better the game will run. Most multi-core machines will be optimum for Mafia II. 2.2 Video and Sound Card Drivers It is recommended that you update your audio and video card drivers to the latest version provided by the card/computer manufacturer. To obtain the latest drivers for your equipment, visit your card/computer manufacturer's website. 2.3 Memory Amount of free system memory greatly affects game play. Machines with less memory can causes sporadic pauses in game play. Users of machines with a lower end processor and video card that has 256 MB of RAM or less, should make sure that there are no active running programs in the background. This will optimize performance and make the gaming experience better for the user.


----------



## saulin

People with low scores on GTX 470s/480s have PhysX issues. The performance is not bad. I din't think this game was more demanding than Metro 2033 and it isn't.

Update to the 259 driver and the latest PhysX software. Maybe even redownload the demo from steam as they were supposed to upload a fixed version.


----------



## jprovido

my score is so bad. HD5970 + 8800ultra dedicated physx only did 37fps xtreme settings. does this game even have crossfirex support?!?


----------



## jprovido

I only get 75.9fps on gamer settings lol. im using catalyst 10.7b


----------



## BULLATTACK

Can you update my score? Technically that was at 1080 not 1200 anyway, and I was able to squeeze in another fps.

BULLATTACK ---- i5 750 4.2GHZ ----- GTX 280 w/ 8800 GTS Physx ----- 32.1 fps ----- Extreme


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
no its dx10 with some dx11 features

Um, no it's not. DX9 only buddy. The game doesn't even support DX10.

Official specs from the official website:
http://www.mafia2game.com/community/...s_pc_specs.php

Another source:
http://mafia-daily.net/2009/08/detai...in-directx-10/ (translate it)

One more:
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...ideo/Practice/

As of May 2010, no mention of Mafia 2 here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ctX_11_support


----------



## humpmasterflex1

ROTFLMAO!! i just ran the benchmark again, and you how the guy kick the door in and shoots the guy thats crouching in front of him? well this time he kicked in the door, shot 3 times and completely missed the guy that was crouching.... ROTFLMAO!! FAIL!

was hoping that would somehow make my average FPS higher with physx on high.... my prayers to no avail, still averaged 31fps


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1* 
ROTFLMAO!! i just ran the benchmark again, and you how the guy kick the door in and shoots the guy thats crouching in front of him? well this time he kicked in the door, shot 3 times and completely missed the guy that was crouching.... ROTFLMAO!! FAIL!

was hoping that would somehow make my average FPS higher with physx on high.... my prayers to no avail, still averaged 31fps

this happened to me a couple of times too lol. is it just me or this benchmark is horrible. a 5970+8800ultra both severely overclocked and 1090T @4.2ghz would do better than 37fps.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
this happened to me a couple of times too lol. is it just me or this benchmark is horrible. a 5970+8800ultra both severely overclocked and 1090T @4.2ghz would do better than 37fps.

really?

Im running stock i7-930 and GTX470 775/950

some dude on youtube had i7-920 @ 4ghz and GTX470 700/924 and got 40fps average...

so i assumed this game is really CPU Dependant, but by what your sayin i guess its not... i wonder how his numbers went so high with lower GPU clocks?


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1* 
really?

Im running stock i7-930 and GTX470 775/950

some dude on youtube had i7-920 @ 4ghz and GTX470 700/924 and got 40fps average...

so i assumed this game is really CPU Dependant, but by what your sayin i guess its not... i wonder how his numbers went so high with lower GPU clocks?

The guy on Youtube was not using AA though

I get 49.6 with everything maxed but @ 1680x1050 since is the max my monitor will do


----------



## Cryptedvick

for everybody complaining about performance of 5970 or any other SLI/CF configuration ... the demo does not support SLI/CF.
I thought that was made pretty clear a few pages back.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saulin* 
The guy on Youtube was not using AA though

I get 49.6 with everything maxed but @ 1680x1050 since is the max my monitor will do

i ran the bench again without AA and my average went from 31fps to 34... o0o0o big difference. Though i played the whole demo beginning to end with AA on and HIGH physx, i got pretty much a solid 60 fps while driving around and 35-45 fps while in a heated gun fight inside the factory with a lot of debris and stuff.

I think the benchmark is bad or something.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
for everybody complaining about performance of 5970 or any other SLI/CF configuration ... the demo does not support SLI/CF.
I thought that was made pretty clear a few pages back.

Looking at the chart it's extremely clear that sli/cf are supported.

However, I think the benchmark is bugged.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1* 
really?

Im running stock i7-930 and GTX470 775/950

some dude on youtube had i7-920 @ 4ghz and GTX470 700/924 and got 40fps average...

so i assumed this game is really CPU Dependant, but by what your sayin i guess its not... i wonder how his numbers went so high with lower GPU clocks?

i suspect the benchmark is bugged and won't support crossfirex with HD5970. i see crossfirex and sli configurations on the charts so I assume it should be working but it's not working for me


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
for everybody complaining about performance of 5970 or any other SLI/CF configuration ... the demo does not support SLI/CF.
I thought that was made pretty clear a few pages back.

lolwut? clearly sli/cf is supported. look at the charts lol


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Looking at the chart it's extremely clear that sli/cf are supported.

However, I think the benchmark is bugged.

Its bugged in the sense that you can delete effects without showing your hand.


----------



## eternal7trance

They really need to fix this game. My card was down-clocking during gameplay.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Its bugged in the sense that you can delete effects without showing your hand.

Tru Dat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
They really need to fix this game. My card was down-clocking during gameplay.

Sounds like a system issue and not a game issue. My card's don't down clock during game play.


----------



## jprovido

question:

what card will perform better on xtreme settings

HD5870 + 9800/8800gt(physx)
or
GTX 480

and also

gtx 480
or
gtx 480 + 9800/8800gt(physx)
TIA


----------



## jonnieos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
question:

what card will perform better on xtreme settings

HD5870 + 9800/8800gt(physx)
or
GTX 480

and also

gtx 480
or
gtx 480 + 9800/8800gt(physx)
TIA

dumb question, are you saying that you can have 2 dedicated physx cards?


----------



## Gabkicks

i think he means either 9800gt or 9800gt. not both.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated

My new xtreme score:


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Thread Updated

My new xtreme score:











Nice one.


----------



## Newbie2009

I have a feeling when the game comes out with another benchmark this thread will totally change.
My physx card is barely used at max settings and I get 35fps. Turn Physx off and I get more than double.
Physx mostly running from cpu even if have dedicated card.


----------



## Tom1121

heres mine. My comp didnt want to Print screen it for some reason. Xtreme settings.


----------



## TheBear

TheBear ---- AMD PII 955 @ 3600Mhz ----- ATI HD 5750 Crossfire @ 900/1240 ----- 62.8 FPS ----- B ----- Gamer


----------



## Nikkeli

The physx is very weird on this game, I even disabled cloth physics for everyone else except vito (included in benchmark) and had terrible fps even if physx was on gpu.

I had physx on gpu with pre-rendered frames at 8 with xtreme settings:








Note: cloth physics only on vito, my card is 850/2100 (core/memory).

And then ran it on default 3 pre rendered and cpu physx:








Again cloth physics disabled except for vito.

I noticed the amount of debris had gone up tenfolds, than what it was with my 8800gt and physx on CPU, also physx didn't even work most of the time before I reinstalled the included physx in mafia folder, with the physx included with newest drivers, fps would be double that I have, especially when cloth physics are very expensive.

Anyway there is my results.

edit: also the cpu physx was laggy.


----------



## Nytehawk

Nytehawk ----i7 920 ----- EVGA GTX 480 ----- 68.3fps ----- B ----- Xtreme

maxed my physX card for the first time ever!


----------



## Hawk777th

I just got 78.2 on Gamer but my print screen gave me a blank screen shot how do I post up?


----------



## TheBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I just got 78.2 on Gamer but my print screen gave me a blank screen shot how do I post up?


Use Fraps....


----------



## Hawk777th

Fraps hurt my score a bit I think but whatever. AMD Phenom X4 965, Evga Gtx 295 , Gamer Rank 11



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

On Xtreme settings. Same System. Rank 12.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnieos*


dumb question, are you saying that you can have 2 dedicated physx cards?


if you actually know anything about physx cards you'd understand my question.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


i think he means either 9800gt or 9800gt. not both.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


if you actually know anything about physx cards you'd understand my question.


Well, I don't think physx is working for ATI people with a dedicated card, so I guess Nvidia 480& dedicated card.

As for 9800 or 8800, I doubt it makes any difference at all.


----------



## ih2try

From Nvidia Geforce facebook: http://www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce


----------



## saulin

xguntherc what is your card clocked at that you got 107.8 in gamer? That's really impressive for a single GTX 480


----------



## KeepinItHamsta

Meh. I'm getting ~15-20% fps increase from my first night of runs but every time I run the demo now in "Xtreme settings" and go back to the video options, AA magically turns off so I don't want to submit my new scores. Anyone else having this problem? My nVidia control panel is set to application controlled.


----------



## papcrap

I use the physx fix it seems to work when it wants to.


----------



## loser7

Damn, I thought my computer was F-ing up but I guess its spot on. I get 36FPS in 1080 with everything on high. NO AA AF 8x.


----------



## ban916

Heres my extreme run



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deviance

My little 66nm 260 impressed me.

Deviance - 955 - 260 GTX core 216 - 60.2 FPS - B - Gamer


----------



## jorgerp86

Wierd thing is I get with Physx, AF, and AA off:
1600x1050 = 23 FPS
1900x1050 = 29 FPS

I guess this is my wake up call to go quad....









I'm going to test one of my cards to physx tonight...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

TheBlademaster01 - Q9550 - GTX 470 w/ 9800GTX+ for PhysX - 33.5 FPS - Rank D - Xtreme










It seems that a dedicated PhysX card isn't enough, you'll need an all around top notch system (i7, 480s, DDR3 RAM), pretty fair if you ask me









It pretty much bothers me that my GTX 285 crapped out just before I had finished the benchmark. The highest usage I saw with it as a PhysX card was 24%. My 9800 GTX+ had a maximum usage of 53%, but now it doesn't fold









EDIT:

Also, the GPU usage fluctuates pretty much so there's definately room for driver improvement (I'm on 258.96 btw







)

EDIT2:

TheBlademaster01 - Q9550 - GTX 470 - 66.6 FPS - Rank B - Gamer










Hell yeah, 66.6 FPS


----------



## Nytehawk

My Gamer setings results.









Nytehawk ---- i7 920 ---- GTX 480 --- A ---- Gamer


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


My Gamer setings results.









Nytehawk ---- i7 920 ---- GTX 480 --- A ---- Gamer


Now we are talking. What clocks?

So what happened to those SLI configs scoring crappy scores. You guys need to update your drivers perhaps.


----------



## jonnieos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*


if you actually know anything about physx cards you'd understand my question.


i don't use a dedicated physx card u fu*king jackass, that's why i was asking you. how about you get the stick out of your ass.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnieos*


i don't use a dedicated physx card u fu*king jackass, that's why i was asking you. how about you get the stick out of your ass.


I think it's a misconception between you two. He thought that you were being a smartass









You said "dumb question", but he was thinking you were pointing at his question, not your question that followed.

But no, you can only allocate a single GPU to PhysX. So if you'd use a GTX 295 or 9800GX2 for physx only one of the GPUs is used as dedicated PhysX processor


----------



## Gabkicks

the internet is a wonderful place.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


the internet is a wonderful place.


----------



## XX55XX

XX55XX ---- E7200 ---- 8800GT ---- Rank C ---- Gamer

Note, I can't use the resolution of 1680x1050 as prescribed because of my monitor's aspect ratio and resolution. So this will have to do.


----------



## jbobb

Here is mine....

jbobb ---- i7 920 ---- GTX 470 SLI --- 107.4 FPS ---- A ---- Gamer
Attachment 167796

jbobb ---- i7 920 ---- GTX 470 SLI --- 40.3 FPS ---- C ---- Extreme

Attachment 167795

SLI is working, but seems to not be optimized, especially with Physx enabled. Seems like it runs fine w/out Physx on both cards (90%+ utilization, maybe lower sometimes), but using Physx, the usage for both cards fluctuates so much (40-70% utilization).

If set to use SLI and auto select for Physx (NV control panel), I got the score above. I disabled SLI and set GPU 2 to dedicated Physx and scored lower. I then tried enabling SLI and setting GPU 2 to dedicated Physx and got around the same score.

Playing the demo itself ran perfectly fine using high Physx and looked to be staying 60+ FPS.

Still seems strange that on "Gamer" settings some people with a single GTX480 beat my SLI 470's.


----------



## papcrap

My scores seem really off I have tired ever Mafia 2 fix know to man and still I cant run sli with physx. huge random fps drops.


----------



## steadly2004

What was the final poll? Only post scores with PHYSX on?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


What was the final poll? Only post scores with PHYSX on?


They decided to use both. There is 2 leaderboards. One with Physx off @ 1680x1050 (Gamer) and one with Physx on High @ 1920x1200 (Extreme).


----------



## Plagasx

I dunno guys, this doesn't seem normal to me. I've seen some here with a 5850 slightly OC'd and get like 20 fps more than me. Vysnc is off, PhysX off. What do you think the problem is?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plagasx* 
I dunno guys, this doesn't seem normal to me. I've seen some here with a 5850 slightly OC'd and get like 20 fps more than me. Vysnc is off, PhysX off. What do you think the problem is?










How did you get 200 FPS max? My FPS is capped at 166,6667 FPS or so.


----------



## t3lancer2006

t3lancer2006 ---- I5-750 ----- GTX 470 ----- 38.4 ----- D ----- Xtreme


----------



## Plagasx

Where do you guys get that Cpu/Gpu usage in game overlay from?????


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone else notice that the GTX 295 in the xtreme category got the same FPS as the GTX 295 in the gamer category?


----------



## Raedwulf

xtreme gamer.

28.1 average fps.

gtx260 216cores OC maxcore
4gb titanium pc2 8500 ocz ram
e8500 oced @ 4ghz

... ..lol.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
Anyone else notice that the GTX 295 in the xtreme category got the same FPS as the GTX 295 in the gamer category?

The gtx 295 fps? They are not the same. Are you talking about the Rank? We can not compare the xtreme board with the gamer. An Xtreme rank of D could be a gamer rank of B, we would not know if a person did not run both benches.


----------



## ntuason

Wow this game is pretty demanding.


----------



## t3lancer2006

My bad, I looked at the 470's score accidentally.


----------



## jprovido

I tried everything still cant get a decent score with my HD5970. I can't get the second GPU to work argh


----------



## Raedwulf

When you look at this games graphics, its great in close proximity but the distance is somewhat left to be desired. Also the water effects is really outdated, same with the sky..that sky is ugly as hell. And the water is just a floating bump mapped image with a specular..below an alpha of another water image that is the main 'glitter'..which from a distance looks 'good' not great..and up close is really..ugly. -_-...although the shorelines look good.

edit:

If you want a big boost in fps...you can delete the 'apex' physics for the clothing on civilians......I dont mean 2-3 fps increase...I mean 15-30 fps increase.

I'm able to run apex on high now smooth as butter.
Go to steam, steamapps, common, mafia 2 demo, edit, apex, cloth...in the cloth folder..delete all the files EXCEPT for any file starting with VIT and m2skeleton.ms and ClothRemapTable ..this will keep cloth physics with apex on your main character but deleting all the other files will remove the physx cloth for civilians.
Much better now!


----------



## CDMAN

This would be fine for people who want just want to play the game, but changing or deleting files to get more fps when running a benchmark is not allowed. Everyone has to use the same files or there is no point.


----------



## Raedwulf

sorry..ya I know..posted that in my excitement. I just figured people here were smart enough to realize that ;-)


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raedwulf*


sorry..ya I know..posted that in my excitement. I just figured people here were smart enough to realize that ;-)


yea its good idea though, went from 31 fps average to 41, for people who want to get max performance while on high physx that is definitely the way to go.


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## vkvkvvk

I'm currently using a GTX 480, is it worth the hassle to take out my GTS 250 from my htpc to use as dedicated physx card to try out?


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*


I'm currently using a GTX 480, is it worth the hassle to take out my GTS 250 from my htpc to use as dedicated physx card to try out?


I'm on a single Fermi 100 series GPU, and I'm getting really good framerates in what would normally be a lagfest, even for the GTX 480. I have a 9800GTX+ that I might swap in place of my gt240 *just* to alleviate the heavy physX load. I've never seen my dedicated physX card reach 99% usage until this game. I only bought a GT 240 bc I didn't have the room, and I only have a 600W PSU with no additional PCI-e connectors.

As you can see in the benchies, I'm one of the few with a dedicated physX card, and I'm doing pretty well. If you aren't in a Dual GPU setup already, and the smoothness of gameplay matters to you in Mafia II (if you want physX effects) a dedicated card helps quite a bit. Of course, I'm sure driver updates will really give a boost to those running SLi and not getting the benefit they deserve. (I salute you and am anxious to become one of you)

honestly, I can't wait until I get my 950TX and add my 9800GTX+, which I _believe_ is similar to the GTS 250. someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


Now we are talking. What clocks?

So what happened to those SLI configs scoring crappy scores. You guys need to update your drivers perhaps.



The drivers need to update the drivers, lol. Definitely something that I'm guessing will change in the retail release, either on 2K game's or Nvidia's end.

I'm running @ 850/1600 right now. It helped me to run the bench a couple of times to warm up the cards; warm them up to the idea of being slapped around by a big fawking Italian bruiser!


----------



## vkvkvvk

@Nytehawk

Thanks for the info. Yea 9800GTX+ is pretty much the same as GTS 250
Base on the chart, using dedicated physx card does seem to help even for GT 240.

I'll probably use it when the full game releases.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*


@Nytehawk

Thanks for the info. Yea 9800GTX+ is pretty much the same as GTS 250
Base on the chart, using dedicated physx card does seem to help even for GT 240.

I'll probably use it when the full game releases.



Hey, it's like $30 if you have a micro center near you!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I had to dedicate my 3rd GTX 260 to the PhysX processing for better framerates. I was getting lower scores with 3-Way SLi until I dedicated it.


----------



## Naz

i5 750 @ 4Ghz ----- ATI 5870 @ 1000/1300 ----- 36.2 ----- D ----- Xtreme


----------



## jbobb

I just don't understand how in the Xtreme category, a single GTX480, a GTX460 SLI and a GTX480 w/ a GT240 as Physx is got higher than my GTX470 SLI. I reinstalled Physx also so that shouldn't be an issue. I mean the GTX480 w/ GT240 got 28 FPS higher than my 470's?!?! (I hope they did not disable the cloth Physx for that run). 28 FPS seems like a pretty big gap. Even if I break my SLI and just dedicate one of the cards to Physx, it doesn't help me out any. Also, a single 470 on the chart only scored ~2 FPS lower than my SLI setup.

Also, my card doing Physx, never hits 90%+ like others have said theirs has. I think I saw it get to 70% once, but that was for a second. It mostly is 50% or lower. Hopefully a driver update comes out or maybe some settings are just gimped for the demo.


----------



## mib2347

I just tested a GTX480 with another GTX480 for physX (I wasn't expecting to be in a situation where I had two GTX480's and don't have an SLI bridge) and I got rank C on xtreme, but the game was really choppy and didn't play well at all


----------



## KeepinItHamsta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I just don't understand how in the Xtreme category, a single GTX480, a GTX460 SLI and a GTX480 w/ a GT240 as Physx is got higher than my GTX470 SLI. I reinstalled Physx also so that shouldn't be an issue. I mean the GTX480 w/ GT240 got 28 FPS higher than my 470's?!?! (I hope they did not disable the cloth Physx for that run). 28 FPS seems like a pretty big gap. Even if I break my SLI and just dedicate one of the cards to Physx, it doesn't help me out any. Also, a single 470 on the chart only scored ~2 FPS lower than my SLI setup.

Also, my card doing Physx, never hits 90%+ like others have said theirs has. I think I saw it get to 70% once, but that was for a second. It mostly is 50% or lower. Hopefully a driver update comes out or maybe some settings are just gimped for the demo.


I'm getting roughly the same Vantage score as you on my clocks that are completely stable across all games. I'm assuming you didn't patch your PhysX from the "3rd" folder or have outdated drivers.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KeepinItHamsta*


I'm getting roughly the same Vantage score as you on my clocks that are completely stable across all games. I'm assuming you didn't patch your PhysX from the "3rd" folder or have outdated drivers.


I uninstalled Physx and reinstalled off the new drivers off of Nvidia's site that report they fix the issue with this game. I'll mess around with it later, but I am guessing the Physx did update properly otherwise I would be getting in the 20 FPS range like everyone else before the fix.


----------



## xguntherc

nytehawk, thats a crazy high score there on extreme. a single 480 and a 240 got you that high?

my 9800GT is for sure better than a 240.. When I added my 9800GT for physx it only gave me like 2 FPS increase.. really odd.. Are you guys running the updated drivers from nvidia with mafia2 fixes? not the ones from the mafia steam folder.


----------



## pez

So we can't use PhysX? If not, I can't run the benchmark without taking a card out.

EDIT: Nvm, answered my own question. Apparently that's the difference between Xtreme and Gamer.


----------



## pez

Well I'm gonna try the 'Gamer' settings in a second, but here's my results. Specs are in sig and in screenshot.










EDIT: Here's gamer:


----------



## Astral Fly

The demo just seems rather unstable, as in sometimes the gpu usage will drop down to around 80% before going back up to 100. There is a noticable drop in fps when this happens so it's not like it's because it don't need to use all of it.


----------



## Nytehawk

I just reinstalled the physX drivers, obviously SLI configs are not getting what they should be, but my non-physics scores compare appropriately to my Xtreme scores.


----------



## papcrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbobb* 
I just don't understand how in the Xtreme category, a single GTX480, a GTX460 SLI and a GTX480 w/ a GT240 as Physx is got higher than my GTX470 SLI. I reinstalled Physx also so that shouldn't be an issue. I mean the GTX480 w/ GT240 got 28 FPS higher than my 470's?!?! (I hope they did not disable the cloth Physx for that run). 28 FPS seems like a pretty big gap. Even if I break my SLI and just dedicate one of the cards to Physx, it doesn't help me out any. Also, a single 470 on the chart only scored ~2 FPS lower than my SLI setup.

Also, my card doing Physx, never hits 90%+ like others have said theirs has. I think I saw it get to 70% once, but that was for a second. It mostly is 50% or lower. Hopefully a driver update comes out or maybe some settings are just gimped for the demo.

I am in exactly the same situation how can 2 GTX 460 get more than 470 the sli and physx is really broken.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Well I'm gonna try the 'Gamer' settings in a second, but here's my results. Specs are in sig and in screenshot.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...2-55-31-53.jpg

EDIT: Here's gamer:

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3-12-59-63.jpg

Xtreme setting has to be ran at 1920x1200.


----------



## siffonen

Here`s mine with gamer settings
siffonen --- Intel E8400 @3.91Ghz --- HD 5870 --- 61.4 fps --- Rank B --- Gamer


----------



## Wishmaker

Wishmaker ---- I7 920----- CFX HD4890 XXX ----- 67 FPS ----- B----- Gamer


----------



## saulin

Nytehawk and xguntherc, do you both have dedicated PhysX cards? cause you both have similar scores but a bit higher than my single GTX 480.

Also what is the overclock on your cards?


----------



## NCspecV81

benchmark is obviously broken in one form or another. There is absolutely no consistency between reported scores. This either tells me the benchmark is broken or the benchmarker is broken.


----------



## Raedwulf

maybe the inconsistency has something to do with how well someone takes care of their computer..weither or not they have programs running in the background or spyware eating their resources..


----------



## jorgerp86

I just tried running on a single 8800GTS and using the other for dedicated physx (on medium setting!) and my FPS dropped!
Am I doing something wrong here?

(only if SLI worked on the demo!)


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
benchmark is obviously broken in one form or another. There is absolutely no consistency between reported scores. This either tells me the benchmark is broken or the benchmarker is broken.

I used the settings asked. I can't do 1920x1200 so I could not do extreme but I reported my score at 1680x1050 with High PhysX and got 49.6. How some people scored so low even with 2 480s or 2 470s beats me. I think SLI is not working that great here though. I think for Xtreme 2 GTX 480s should be doing above 60fps for sure.

I can only assume that the 2 480s above me in the gamer section are also using a dedicated PhysX card. Well not even because PhysX is supposed to be off for gamer.

We need full specs and overclocks to compare.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
benchmark is obviously broken in one form or another. There is absolutely no consistency between reported scores. This either tells me the benchmark is broken or the benchmarker is broken.

agreed. this is a weird one, thats for sure. hopefully the full version of the game will have a more consistant bench.


----------



## NCspecV81

For example here's my single 5870 for the extreme category


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Hax


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


For example here's my single 5870 for the extreme category











A single 5870 with what dedicated PhysX card? That's a great score but how did you pull it off?


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Xtreme setting has to be ran at 1920x1200.

Yeah, that's why I did both. I am unable to do at 19x12, but the OP should have made that the Xtreme settings. Over 50% of people on OCN probably have 1080p monitors. Either way, as a few reviews I've seen, the difference in more intensive games was no more than 0.5 FPS.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

single GTX 470. i7-860 GAMER 1620x1050


----------



## lil-tom7

Heres mine









This is the one for Gamer.

lil-tom7---CPU core i7 [email protected] 4.25ghz---Asus GTX 470 at 875/1750/1880---72.4FPS--RANK B


----------



## BlackEdition

BlackEdition ---- phenom II 955 @3.8Ghz ----- HD5850 @760/1160 ---- 79.2 FPS--RANK B
Gamer


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

i did another but i turned off all my background programs and w7 theme











































single GTX 470. i7-860 GAMER 1620x1050


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackEdition*


BlackEdition ---- phenom II 955 @3.8Ghz ----- HD5850 @760/1160 
Gamer 79.2 FPS--RANK B
Extreme 73.2FPS--RANK B
its seems like I should have lower scores but I ran both benchmarks as they were shown in the OP
physx is off in both benchmarks



the extreme category needs physx on high.


----------



## BlackEdition

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


the extreme category needs physx on high.


thanks, fixed it


----------



## NCspecV81

=o\\ Single 480


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


=o\\ Single 480











How?









What CPU Clocks? What Clocks on the video card?

Which video card drivers and which PhysX software?


----------



## steadly2004

Steadly2004 ---- Processor i7 930 at 3.89 ----- GPU Name GTX 295 @ 666/1440/1008----- Average FPS 76.3 ----- Rank B ----- Gamer

I ran it with physx on high earlier, that's why I had such a low score, lol. I was like, how the heck are these guys crushing me sooooo bad.


----------



## alawadhi3000

alawadhi3000 ---- Processor 1055T @3.81 ----- GPU Name GTX 280 @ 602/1402/1107----- Average FPS 25.7 ----- Rank D ----- Extreme

alawadhi3000 ---- Processor 1055T @3.81 ----- GPU Name GTX 280 @ 602/1402/1107----- Average FPS 41.7 ----- Rank C ----- Gamer


----------



## Deviance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


benchmark is obviously broken in one form or another. There is absolutely no consistency between reported scores. This either tells me the benchmark is broken or the benchmarker is broken.


Couldn't agree more... I have no idea how my set-up is keeping up with 920's w/ 5850's. I had to check, double-check and re-bench more than once to make sure I had my settings correct. Something's wrong here....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I decided to test my 5870 and 8800gt on extreme but with 1680 res whats wierd is i ran the game maxed out at 1080p and it never seemed to lag or slow down when the demo can show super low fps sometimes.


----------



## Dtrain

These are mine even ran one with PhysX on High. Never realized how much of a beating PhysX was


----------



## Plagasx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackEdition* 
BlackEdition ---- phenom II 955 @3.8Ghz ----- HD5850 @760/1160 ---- 79.2 FPS--RANK B
Gamer









How is it possible you are getting way more Fps then me??
















Gamer









Something is seriously wrong here... Same settings, Vsync is OFF!


----------



## BlackEdition

I have no idea
right now im overclocking my video card and ill rebench a couple of times and if my results differ ill repost my scores but I honestly have no idea


----------



## BlackEdition

So I finished overclocking my 5850 and I re-ran the benchmark twice
BlackEdition ---- phenom II 955 @3.8Ghz ----- HD5850 @890/1200 ---- 87.4 FPS--RANK A
Gamer Settings
Run #1








Run #2


----------



## TheBear

I think some poeple didn't turn AA on or some settings, because results are very odd...


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBear* 
I think some poeple didn't turn AA on or some settings, because results are very odd...

What do you mean odd?

IDK but when I was benching I noticed at least a 5-10 fps difference between runs and I was not doing anything in the background so the benchmark is not consistent...


----------



## TheBear

For example take a look at gamer scores, 480 is better than 470 SLI, 5850 is like 5770 Tri-Fire, there's no way that 5850 can have 88FPS with AA, maxed out 1680x1050....


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebear* 
for example take a look at gamer scores, 480 is better than 470 sli, 5850 is like 5770 tri-fire, there's no way that 5850 can have 88fps with aa, maxed out 1680x1050....

+1!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBear* 
For example take a look at gamer scores, 480 is better than 470 SLI, 5850 is like 5770 Tri-Fire, there's no way that 5850 can have 88FPS with AA, maxed out 1680x1050....

Yeah, I think a lot of the scores are invalid. You can't really prove it though. My 470 gets around 70 FPS @ 800MHz core. 90FPS for an HD 5850 is about impossible.

The point is that you can alter the APEX PhysX and overall settings without it being displayed.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Yeah, I think a lot of the scores are invalid. You can't really prove it though. My 470 gets around 70 FPS @ 800MHz core. 90FPS for an HD 5850 is about impossible.

The point is that you can alter the APEX PhysX and overall settings without it being displayed.

That and this benchmark is poorly encoded. When you turn on physx the GPU usage drops to 50% or so, hopefully it will be fixed by final release.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
That and this benchmark is poorly encoded. When you turn on physx the GPU usage drops to 50% or so, hopefully it will be fixed by final release.

True.


----------



## saulin

It seems like some people are not turning AA on?

Remember that all options must be maxed. Except for PhysX for gamer and everything maxed for xtreme. Or is it that everytime you run the benchmark you get a different score?

I haven't really noticed this but for me. For gamer; I did not get 100fps on my GTX 480 and that was at 900Mhz core.


----------



## Wishmaker

My results are 100% valid. I do not have a dedicated PhysX card so that is the only thing off. Other than that, everything is maxed out! You look at that table and it is simply shocking. My rig @ 4.4 GHz with my two cards at over 1000 core and 1100 memory, hits close to 25000 points in Vantage, which is way more than a single 5850 or a single 5870. In every 3D bench, 2 cards are better than one, yet in this one 1 card is better than 2, etc, etc.


----------



## [GNW] Firedog

Sorry for this being ginormous.

Xtreme settings - 5760x1200 res - Core i7 940 @ stock - Sapphire 2GB HD 5970 @ stock - 45.5 FPS Average - Rank C










Xtreme settings - 1920x1200 res - Core i7 940 @ stock - Sapphire 2GB HD 5970 @ stock - 85.5 FPS Average - Rank A










Is it just me, or is this a skewed benchmark?


----------



## xguntherc

Yea saulin, you may be right.. On the Extreme setting AA needs to be turned on. Theres no way a single 480 and a i7 920 beat my 480 clocked to 930 Mhz Core AND a 9800GT for physx..

and I'm getting pretty much the same scores when I run, so it's not just throwing out numbers. might be slightly off, but thats all.


----------



## Plagasx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackEdition* 
So I finished overclocking my 5850 and I re-ran the benchmark twice
BlackEdition ---- phenom II 955 @3.8Ghz ----- HD5850 @890/1200 ---- 87.4 FPS--RANK A
Gamer Settings
Run #1








Run #2









That is just IMPOSSIBLE! How the hell are you getting this?!

We basically have the same setup too... Maybe you have AA turned off? Even with that OC, no, just...no.

What drivers are you using for CCC?


----------



## BlackEdition

Nope I surely turned AA on but ill try and run it without it on and see what i get for my results


----------



## TheBigC

Everything on max on my sig rig I got a average of 28.2fps on the benchmark.

Which is weird because it runs PERFECTLY in the actual demo on max.


----------



## BlackEdition

I am running the 10.04 drivers and AA was on in my benchmarks I re-ran them making sure that AA was on and i went back and checked multiple times before I ran the bench and I got 88FPS so I dunno whats going on, I am going to reinstall it and try again


----------



## Plagasx

Hmmm, thanks.

I have 10.7 right now. I will try downgrading and report back to see if it changes anything.

EDIT:

Absolutely no difference...









It's weird because from the results it looks like I have Vsync on but I don't..


----------



## Raedwulf

Benchmarking can become an obsession. Before you know it you end up spending money you don't have on parts you don't need just for a higher number in some benchmarking software. Only to realize later that you get nothing out of it except a couple of other guys on some website somewhere saying 'cool'.

True story.

If they really wanted to, they could make publicly availiible super-graphics-computer that can do all this a hundred times better for the same price. In the end, it's a big scam. Sell this for so much, release something else next couple of months (as if they just discovered it) HAHA..I lol at the new releases..they wont just give it to you all at once because there's no money involved' In the end it comes down to corporate greed.

omg the new hmo liva 1gb gddr5 700mhz core...omg we just discovered how to get it to 800mhz omg now its 1.2gb omg..HAHA..
freekn laugh:|








..hehe


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This benchmark is so flawed cause you can modify the files and get higher scores like turning womens dresses off from moving and doing some other stuff if you want. Now i think its cool the game can do this gives you some choice to what you can live without and get faster fps but shouldnt be allowed in the benchmark.
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...st-Hotfix.aspx


----------



## Nytehawk

TBH I don't notice much if any difference when using AA vs no AA. wish they had more options than on or off, but I used the same settings as shown in the OP's pic.

It's totally the sound card, lol.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


Steadly2004 ---- Processor i7 930 at 3.89 ----- GPU Name GTX 295 @ 666/1440/1008----- Average FPS 76.3 ----- Rank B ----- Gamer

I ran it with physx on high earlier, that's why I had such a low score, lol. I was like, how the heck are these guys crushing me sooooo bad.


How come I didn't get added to the list?


----------



## SGT. Peppers

You forgot to add my gtx 260 as a dedicated physx card to the list of xtreme settings


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raedwulf* 
Benchmarking can become an obsession. Before you know it you end up spending money you don't have on parts you don't need just for a higher number in some benchmarking software. Only to realize later that you get nothing out of it except a couple of other guys on some website somewhere saying 'cool'.

True story.

If they really wanted to, they could make publicly availiible super-graphics-computer that can do all this a hundred times better for the same price. In the end, it's a big scam. Sell this for so much, release something else next couple of months (as if they just discovered it) HAHA..I lol at the new releases..they wont just give it to you all at once because there's no money involved' In the end it comes down to corporate greed.

omg the new hmo liva 1gb gddr5 700mhz core...omg we just discovered how to get it to 800mhz omg now its 1.2gb omg..HAHA..
freekn laugh:|








..hehe

Well said!


----------



## vahidpooyan

Let's break some records...

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X @ 4.2 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI ----- 158 FPS ----- Rank A ----- Gamer*


















Since my Monitor is 1920x1080 I cant bench with Xtreme settings...I play by the rules.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
Let's break some records...

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X @ 4.2 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI ----- 158 FPS ----- Rank A ----- Gamer*

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5299/benchmafia2.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9703/benchmafia.jpg

Since my Monitor is 1920x1080 I cant bench with Xtreme settings...I play by the rules.









That right there, is unrivaled performance


----------



## mib2347

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
Let's break some records...

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X @ 4.2 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI ----- 158 FPS ----- Rank A ----- Gamer*

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5299/benchmafia2.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9703/benchmafia.jpg

Since my Monitor is 1920x1080 I cant bench with Xtreme settings...I play by the rules.









Could you just do it at 1920x1080 with all the setting maxed so we can all see anyway?

As long as you don't say that it is xtreme then nobody can complain


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mib2347* 
Could you just do it at 1920x1080 with all the setting maxed so we can all see anyway?

As long as you don't say that it is xtreme then nobody can complain

Sure, WHY NOT? ? few min....Trying to break the record by a margin lol


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mib2347* 
Could you just do it at 1920x1080 with all the setting maxed so we can all see anyway?

As long as you don't say that it is xtreme then nobody can complain

Here we go...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think that we've got a winner.

Are your 480s OC'ed (apart from the factory SC clocks)?


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
I think that we've got a winner.

Are your 480s OC'ed (apart from the factory SC clocks)?

Yes but not that much @ 830 Mhz for this particular benchmark.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
Yes but not that much @ 830 Mhz for this particular benchmark.

That's still pretty much, seeing that most 480s barely touch 900MHz. Nice scores


----------



## nexxusty

nexxusty ---- Processor Q9550 ----- GPU Name GTX 470 @ 825/1650/2200 ----- Average FPS 102.4 ----- Rank A ----- Gamer


----------



## PCBeast

My score with max settings/Extreme/CPU Intel [email protected] Ghz/GPU Asus GTX 295 Rank : D
Average : 37.7 FPS


----------



## sendblink23

I wished I had a bigger monitor to do the actual gamer or xtreme test :/

hehe my gamer score if it were 1024 x 768 lol









Phenom 965 @ 4.20Ghz | 2.6 NB | 2.0 HT | 8gb DDR3-1333 8-8-8-24-T1 | CF 5770 stock


----------



## antipesto93

wow i am confused.
I have an i7-920 @ 4.0ghz, and a GTX460 @ 800core
but on gamer i only get 45fps average?
Why are people with 5770's getting higher than me?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
wow i am confused.
I have an i7-920 @ 4.0ghz, and a GTX460 @ 800core
but on gamer i only get 45fps average?
Why are people with 5770's getting higher than me?

inconsistencies in the benchmark and sometimes not the right settings were used. I get 66.6 FPS at 800MHz core so your score isn't that much off. Did you have APEX disabled?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
wow i am confused.
I have an i7-920 @ 4.0ghz, and a GTX460 @ 800core
but on gamer i only get 45fps average?
Why are people with 5770's getting higher than me?

I agree. My system IS setup very well, but by no means the most powerful. There are a few people under me that me thinks need some help setting up their systems.

I am now #7 for Gamer settings. Directly under me at 98fps is a i7 920 /w a GTX 480.

See what I mean?


----------



## cl04k3d

I hope I can join, only thing that was missing was fullscreen For some reason when I hit Print screen in fullscreen mode I can't paste into paint it comes out black. I get the same fps fullscreen or not fullscreen anyways.

Member Name ---- Processor ----- GPU Name ----- Average FPS ----- Rank ----- Gamer or Xtreme

cl04k3d ---- i7 920 @ 4.2ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2000 ---- Average FPS 119.0 ---- A rank ---- Gamer settings


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 









I hope I can join, only thing that was missing was fullscreen For some reason when I hit Print screen in fullscreen mode I can't paste into paint it comes out black. I get the same fps fullscreen or not fullscreen anyways.

Member Name ---- Processor ----- GPU Name ----- Average FPS ----- Rank ----- Gamer or Xtreme

cl04k3d ---- i7 920 @ 4.2ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2000 ---- Average FPS 119.0 ---- A rank ---- Gamer settings

Use Fraps. Takes screenshots like nobody's business.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Use Fraps. Takes screenshots like nobody's business.

Will do! I will do it fullscreen then. I'm gonna run my processor at 4.418ghz too see what I can get. give me 20 minutes.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Will do! I will do it fullscreen then. I'm gonna run my processor at 4.418ghz too see what I can get. give me 20 minutes.

Haha, love that attitude.

It's a BENCH-OFF!


----------



## cl04k3d

cl04k3d ---- i7 920 @ 4.418ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2000 ---- Average FPS 124.3 ---- A rank ---- Gamer settings

I would do extreme settings too, but I don't have a 1980x1200 monitor.

I'm gonna try out those new 259 drivers...I'll be back with a benchmark to see if there is a difference.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 









cl04k3d ---- i7 920 @ 4.418ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2000 ---- Average FPS 124.3 ---- A rank ---- Gamer settings

I would do extreme settings too, but I don't have a 1980x1200 monitor.

I'm gonna try out those new 259 drivers...I'll be back with a benchmark to see if there is a difference.

Dude your 10 fps off the record. If those 259.32's were as good to you as they were to me..... You could take the record here, rooting for ya bro.

Benchie says your CPU is @ 4.21ghz bud. Just though I'd let ya know. I'm guessing you dropped multi 0.5x?


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Dude your 10 fps off the record. If those 259.32's were as good to you as they were to me..... You could take the record here, rooting for ya bro.

Benchie says your CPU is @ 4.21ghz bud. Just though I'd let ya know. I'm guessing you dropped multi 0.5x?









Just did the benchmark, and got .3 fps lower and I even ran my processor at 4.53ghz sooo back to old drivers it is and I'm gonna run it again.

EDIT
Ok for some reason I got lower FPS running it at 4.53 then 4.418 so I'm going to try 4.418 with 259.23 drivers brb.

EDIT
I can't get anything past 124.3 no matter what I do. I'm gonna try putting HT on and see what happens.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Just did the benchmark, and got .3 fps lower and I even ran my processor at 4.53ghz sooo back to old drivers it is and I'm gonna run it again.

EDIT
Ok for some reason I got lower FPS running it at 4.53 then 4.418 so I'm going to try 4.418 with 259.23 drivers brb.

EDIT
I can't get anything past 124.3 no matter what I do. I'm gonna try putting HT on and see what happens.

Having some fps problems myself. Managed 107.4 tho. Tied with sixth place.


----------



## cl04k3d

No matter what I do, I can't get past 124.3. Oh well. I will take 3rd lol.

EDIT









Ok got more coming, figured out what the problem was...gonna run my proc at 4.53 again and try both drivers.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
No matter what I do, I can't get past 124.3. Oh well. I will take 3rd lol.

EDIT









Ok got more coming, figured out what the problem was...gonna run my proc at 4.53 again and try both drivers.

Nice!

I am giving the GTX 470 a rest for 30 mins or so. Just put it through hell and back for 107.4 fps.

Need to squeeze out 110+ somehow.....


----------



## cl04k3d

Ok this is the best I can do










cl04k3d ---- i7 920 @ 4.53ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2050 ---- Average FPS 128.2 ---- A rank ---- Gamer settings


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
No matter what I do, I can't get past 124.3. Oh well. I will take 3rd lol.

EDIT
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1267/17743843.png

Ok got more coming, figured out what the problem was...gonna run my proc at 4.53 again and try both drivers.

I think you mean 4th









*refers to post #338*


----------



## XiZeL

et the end the benchmark tool tells em i have windows vista, but im using 7, has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## t0adphr0g

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiZeL* 
et the end the benchmark tool tells em i have windows vista, but im using 7, has this happened to anyone else?

Nope, are you SURE you have a legal legitimate install of Windows 7 64-bit?


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Ok this is the best I can do










cl04k3d ---- i7 920 @ 4.53ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2050 ---- Average FPS 128.2 ---- A rank ---- Gamer settings

On which drivers and PhysX software?

This is a single GTX 480?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## NCspecV81

more evidence that the benchmark is broken/trash.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


It must have been a glitch. I wouldn't photoshop anything on this site, I can promise you that. It doesn't mean that much to me. The reason the pic was smaller was because I resized it when I uploaded it to imageshack.

New run 1080p, AA On, 16x AF, Physx OFF










Hey bro, it was NO GLITCH its that THESE MORONS do not know anything abotu resolution

Your first POSTED SCREENSHOT is still correct Resolution WHY???? I decided to see/test it my self...... Easy if you were to open any image with the size at 1920 x 1080 on any ART program.... then changed the Height to 576..... it turns exactly to 1024 x 576 - so you see your first post was accurate - pretty certain it was the website you uploaded the image which had a LIMIT on width to 1024 no matter how big is your image.

Wow so ******ed a few people commenting you not believing your original post


----------



## ryoohki360

Something is fishy in that demo

GTX 460 SLI : 1080p, All high Apex HIGH : 36.2FPS
GTX 460 Single, 2nd dedicated to PhysX : 37.6FPS

Gamer setting : about 89 FPS, i'am not posting to be on the bench list btw..

Using the 2nd as dedicated PhysX smooth out the framerate A LOT, way more than the benchmark would tell us. Try it


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


On which drivers and PhysX software?

This is a single GTX 480?


Yes single 480 and the physx is turned off for the benchmark wwiith gamer settings. Also I used drivers 259.23.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

@ CDMAN, you need to switch #'s 7 and 8 on the extreme list, they are out of order.


----------



## nexxusty

Hey CDMAN.

I don't have SLi bro. That score is with a single GTX 470.


----------



## CDMAN

_CH_Skyline_ and nexxusty, both updates have been applied.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
_CH_Skyline_ and nexxusty, both updates have been applied.

Thx big dog.









Just installed Windows 7 again to see if I can crank out some more fps.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Thx big dog.









Just installed Windows 7 again to see if I can crank out some more fps.

Run your chip at 4ghz bro, it can take it lol.


----------



## brettjv

Heavy-duty PhysX + SLI setups - dedicated PhysX card = Bad performance.

I don't care what anyone says, games with intense PhysX run like crap on a SLI array w/o a dedicated card, and I've tested it MANY times. The only game that it works decent on is Mirrors Edge.

I believe that the performance hit on the one card running PhysX in SLI affects both cards equally, so that the hit is effectively doubled, since the two cards have to work in tandem for rendering, thus the pair is only as strong as the weaker link, i.e. the card that's actually running physX.

Anyways, here's results:

brettjv ---- i7 930 ----- SLI GTX465 @ 470 (flashed) ----- 47.3fps ----- Rank C ----- Xtreme

brettjv ---- i7 930 ----- SLI GTX465 @ 470 (flashed) ----- 113.1fps ----- Rank A ----- Gamer

And let me also state for the record I find it hard to believe some of those single 480 scores at the top of the gamer list. There's no possible way that my rig should be beaten by one 480. Absolutely None. There's a single 480 beating my rig, crossfire 5870's, 2 SLI 470 rigs, and *crushing* SLI 460's for crying out loud. That just should not be happening.

Also, my clocks were at 800/1750.


----------



## ryoohki360

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Heavy-duty PhysX + SLI setups - dedicated PhysX card = Bad performance.

I don't care what anyone says, games with intense PhysX run like crap on a SLI array w/o a dedicated card, and I've tested it MANY times. The only game that it works decent on is Mirrors Edge.

I believe that the performance hit on the one card running PhysX in SLI affects both cards equally, so that the hit is effectively doubled, since the two cards have to work in tandem for rendering, thus the pair is only as strong as the weaker link, i.e. the card that's actually running physX.

Anyways, here's results:

brettjv ---- i7 930 ----- GTX465 @ 470 ----- 47.3fps ----- Rank C ----- Xtreme

brettjv ---- i7 930 ----- GTX465 @ 470 ----- 113.1fps ----- Rank A ----- Gamer

And let me also state for the record I do not believe some of those single 480 scores at the top of the gamer list. There's no possible way that my rig can be beaten by one 480 w/o physX. Absolutely None.


I've run a test run of the demo in gameplay. using HIGH and i'am doing 49FPS avg (using Fraps) with SLI off, PsyX dedicated. When i enable SLI. It seems like half the frame rate.. but Fraps report 70 FPS wich makes sense to me. I think it's the way it draw itself. THere's no profile for this game so it's screwed.

Run a demo bench with Fraps you'll see (from the house, to the mission, complete mission END recording at the latest moment of the demo (when he start the car to go away but we don't see it).


----------



## brettjv

I should've said ... no way my rig should be beaten by a single 480 ... unless SLI just doesn't work on this benchmark.

Which I highly doubt, because I've tested (w/o phsyX) w/SLI off and on, and there's a huge difference in FPS.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Heavy-duty PhysX + SLI setups - dedicated PhysX card = Bad performance.

I don't care what anyone says, games with intense PhysX run like crap on a SLI array w/o a dedicated card, and I've tested it MANY times. The only game that it works decent on is Mirrors Edge.

I believe that the performance hit on the one card running PhysX in SLI affects both cards equally, so that the hit is effectively doubled, since the two cards have to work in tandem for rendering, thus the pair is only as strong as the weaker link, i.e. the card that's actually running physX.

Anyways, here's results:

brettjv ---- i7 930 ----- SLI GTX465 @ 470 (flashed) ----- 47.3fps ----- Rank C ----- Xtreme

brettjv ---- i7 930 ----- SLI GTX465 @ 470 (flashed) ----- 113.1fps ----- Rank A ----- Gamer

And let me also state for the record I find it hard to believe some of those single 480 scores at the top of the gamer list. There's no possible way that my rig should be beaten by one 480. Absolutely None. There's a single 480 beating my rig, crossfire 5870's, 2 SLI 470 rigs, and *crushing* SLI 460's for crying out loud. That just should not be happening.

Also, my clocks were at 800/1750.

I agree with this.

The APEX effects are being calculated by each card per frame. So you'll end up getting the same hiccup per card in AFR SLI mode. I'll have to note that SLI is still better than a single card setup with APEX, but it makes the scaling pretty bad.

Other than that, your results are on par with mine. I ran my GTX 470 at 758/1516/1700 at Xtreme settings with a 9800GTX+ as dedicated and I got 33.5FPS. On Gamer settings I used my GTX 470 at 800/1600/1700 and I got 66.6FPS which is also half your performance.

I find some results hard to believe.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
I should've said ... no way my rig should be beaten by a single 480 ... unless SLI just doesn't work on this benchmark.

Which I highly doubt, because I've tested (w/o phsyX) w/SLI off and on, and there's a huge difference in FPS.

I knew I'd have to field this type of question eventually.... You boys just need to tweak your systems properly.









My scores are no lie, I doubt anyone else would lie. SLi does work. Not well yet I am sure.

Point is, I personally have spent half a year setting up my system perfectly. I highly doubt there is an individual on this earth that could squeeze out more fps than I have.

Until you have this kind of certainty towards your system, I ask you, why do you ask these questions when the benches speak for themselves.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
I knew I'd have to field this type of question eventually.... *You boys just need to tweak your systems properly.*









My scores are no lie, I doubt anyone else would lie. SLi does work. Not well yet I am sure.

Point is, I personally have spent half a year setting up my system perfectly. I highly doubt there is an individual on this earth that could squeeze out more fps than I have.

Until you have this kind of certainty towards your system, I ask you, why do you ask these questions when the benches speak for themselves.

So you mean that we don't know how to tweak a system or did you mean that we don't know how to tweak the benchmark? Either this benchmark is inconsistent or the users have been inconsistent.

How come most results are on par with each other and then there are a few users who have unrealisticly high scores?

And btw, Brett knows how to tweak his system. Just saying.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
So you mean that we don't know how to tweak a system or did you mean that we don't know how to tweak the benchmark? Either this benchmark is inconsistent or the users have been inconsistent.

How come most results are on par with each other and then there are a few users who have unrealisticly high scores?

And btw, Brett knows how to tweak his system. Just saying.

I am saying I have a Q9550 system and I smashed a bunch of i7's. Take it any way you want, the point I am trying to make is, I KNOW my system is setup correctly. My benchies prove it.

To the people complaining about the scores, do you?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
I am saying I have a Q9550 system and I smashed a bunch of i7's. Take it any way you want, the point I am trying to make is, I KNOW my system is setup correctly. *My benchies prove it.*

To the people complaining about the scores, do you?

I assume that you compare your OC'ed Q9550 vs a stock i7 since the i7 is definately faster when OC'ed. The point is that you can't prove anything with this benchmark. I can't prove someone cheated (except for the fact that it's highly unlikely for a single GTX 470 to beat SLI and CF setups), but the benchmarker can't prove that his scores are valid either.

3dmark Vantage is a good benchmark since you can't alter the settings without it being noticeable.

Btw, I know how to clock and stabilize my Q9550, GTX 470 and GTX 285 too just as most people posting here


----------



## capoDJ

capoDJ ---- i7 [email protected] ---- gtx 480 @ 800/1000/1600 ---- 78.4 ---- B ---- Gamer
Attachment 168546


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
I am saying I have a Q9550 system and I smashed a bunch of i7's. Take it any way you want, the point I am trying to make is, I KNOW my system is setup correctly. My benchies prove it.

To the people complaining about the scores, do you?

It really isn't so much your score that's so far out of line (although it is out of line). I'm speaking specifically of a single 480 beating me by a significant margin.

This being said, there's just no way that 'setting up your system correctly' accounts for scores that are on the order of 30-40% higher than people w/the same cards and similar overclocks. I've been doing this a LOOONNG time, boys, and I'm well aware of what is reasonable in terms of gains from legitimate 'system tweaking', and what is not. If we were talking 3-4%, that's reasonable. 30-40% is absolutely not reasonable. It doesn't work that way dude.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


It really isn't so much your score that's so far out of line (although it is out of line). I'm speaking specifically of a single 480 beating me by a significant margin.

This being said, there's just no way that 'setting up your system correctly' accounts for scores that are on the order of 30-40% higher than people w/the same cards and similar overclocks. I've been doing this a LOOONNG time, boys, and I'm well aware of what is reasonable in terms of gains from legitimate 'system tweaking', and what is not. If we were talking 3-4%, that's reasonable. 30-40% is absolutely not reasonable. It doesn't work that way dude.


Above you is a legit GTX 480 score


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Above you is a legit GTX 480 score










Everytime I do this benchmark, it's all over the place. Why are we recording these scores?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Everytime I do this benchmark, it's all over the place. Why are we recording these scores?


Well, I actually have no idea. Some scores are in line though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Well, I actually have no idea. Some scores are in line though.


Maybe it's because I didn't *tweak my system*.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Maybe it's because I didn't *tweak my system*.










lol


----------



## CDMAN

Ok, I have read enough, lol. Since the benchmark has proven itself unreliable, there will be no more updates to this thread. Perhaps after full game has been released some of the benchmark issues will have been fixed and I start recording scores here again.

Thanks for playing. Free free to come over to the lost planet 2 benchmark thread.

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...enchmarks.html


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Ok, I have read enough, lol. Since the benchmark has proven itself unreliable, there will be no more updates to this thread. Perhaps after full game has been released some of the benchmark issues will have been fixed and I start recording scores here again.

Thanks for playing. Free free to come over to the lost planet 2 benchmark thread.

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...enchmarks.html


Ya.

But not really. I get 107.4 fps at Gamer settings every time. People who get fluctuating benches are doing something wrong.

I enjoyed owning i7's here tho. Twas fun.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


Ya.

But not really. I get 107.4 fps at Gamer settings every time. People who get fluctuating benches are doing something wrong.

I enjoyed owning i7's here tho. Twas fun.


the benchmark is flawed. end of story. Not to mention the ability to delete effects, etc.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


Ya.

But not really. I get 107.4 fps at Gamer settings every time. People who get fluctuating benches are doing something wrong.

I enjoyed owning i7's here tho. Twas fun.


Yah, pretty awesome that you manage to do that in a GPU benchmark


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


the benchmark is flawed. end of story. Not to mention the ability to delete effects, etc.


Yeah, I agree. Flawed for people who don't have their system setup correctly.

Good call.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


Yeah, I agree. Flawed for people who don't have their system setup correctly.

Good call.


Oh almighty and all-knowing one, please share thou tweaking wisdom with us plain mortals


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Oh allmighty and all-knowing one, please share thou tweaking wisdom with us plain mortals










Yes, I must know what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


Yeah, I agree. Flawed for people who don't have their system setup correctly.

Good call.


The spread of results have NOTHING to do with system setup or stability. It's a programming error somewhere that is causing anomalies for some users. Be it that these anomalies are high or low, or what is causing it are the questions.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


The spread of results have NOTHING to do with system setup or stability. It's a programming error somewhere that is causing anomalies for some users. Be it that these anomalies are high or low, or what is causing it are the questions.


Yep.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Yeah, I agree. Flawed for people who don't have their system setup correctly.

Good call.


Whenever you and your ZOMGITZTEHUBERTWEAKZORZ!!!1!! rig are ready to throw down on any benchmark aside from this one, you be sure to drop me a line, so your rig can get its ass handed to it.

In fact, here ... why don't you school me, show me how it's done, O Wise Master of Tweakage?!?

Lets see you end up <10% behind me on this test like (you say) you did on Mafia 2










I'll be holding my breath here waiting


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Whenever you and your ZOMGITZTEHUBERTWEAKZORZ!!!1!! rig are ready to throw down on any benchmark aside from this one, you be sure to drop me a line, so your rig can get its ass handed to it.

In fact, here ... why don't you school me, show me how it's done, O Wise Master of Tweakage?!?

Lets see you end up <10% behind me on this test like (say) you did on Mafia 2

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...f_800_1750.jpg

I'll be holding my breath here waiting










Big chance he isn't going to show up


----------



## Mentoss

Mentoss ---- Core i5 750 ----- HD 5770 Crossfire/230GT ----- 30.3 ----- 20 ----- Xtreme

Strange the most the usage for my dedicated physx card was 22%.

Attachment 168656


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Big chance he isn't going to show up










Nexxusty has to just be trolling right? He can't be serious.


----------



## cl04k3d

If you run this benchmark 2 times in a row, you will see a big jump in FPS the second time around. If anyone if getting low scores on this, they should do that.


----------



## ih2try

So the full game came out, has anyone tested PhysX with it yet ?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ih2try*


So the full game came out, has anyone tested PhysX with it yet ?


AUGUST 24 lol
http://www.mafia2game.com/


----------



## ih2try

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


AUGUST 24 lol
http://www.mafia2game.com/


actually, it's leaked


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ih2try*


actually, it's leaked










this isn't a community of pirated games... so dont mention about it


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


this isn't a community of pirated games... so dont mention about it


Like you're not searching for the ISO right now lol. jk jk 
I saw it on the interwebs ... not for me though. 
I'm waiting for it to launch so I can properly play it


----------



## ih2try

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


this isn't a community of pirated games... so dont mention about it


Dont panic, I just said that to explain the release date and for testing to configure our hardware for the game. Playing with full feature, trophy, achievement and online is another story and of course I will buy this game.


----------



## Gabkicks

hopefully they fixed physx performance to utilize the gpu more....


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ih2try* 
So the full game came out, has anyone tested PhysX with it yet ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ih2try* 
actually, it's leaked









Only the CloneDVD is leaked, you can't actually play it yet. This game is a definite purchase for me though.


----------



## Tatakai All

Almost xtreme settings


----------



## Tatakai All

Gamer settings
Phenom 955/5870/Avergae FPS 66.9/Rank-B


----------



## Eqstacy

CPU: E6550 3.45 Ghz
GPU: GTX 260 216 55nm
Gamer Settings: 63.7


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Man i just got my 2nd 470GTX, and i'm averaging same FPS as with 1 card. This is lame... this game doesnt support sli or something? i'm getting average 31 fps on everything max 1080p, which is what i got on single gpu


----------



## sendblink23

CPU: Phenom ii x4 965BE C3 @ 3.88Ghz
GPU: Sapphire 5770 + XFX 5770 CrossfireX *stock
RES: 1600 x 900
Gamer Settings: 84fps Rank A

















I wished I had a bigger monitor to do a real gamer settings bench
Anyways this was while having 1 crappy 15" monitor as extension =P


----------



## mib2347

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1* 
Man i just got my 2nd 470GTX, and i'm averaging same FPS as with 1 card. This is lame... this game doesnt support sli or something? i'm getting average 31 fps on everything max 1080p, which is what i got on single gpu

I had a pretty similar experience with sli gtx 480's. I just run it with one dedicated to physx instead and that allows me to max it out.


----------



## ryoohki360

Quote:


Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1* 
Man i just got my 2nd 470GTX, and i'm averaging same FPS as with 1 card. This is lame... this game doesnt support sli or something? i'm getting average 31 fps on everything max 1080p, which is what i got on single gpu

Download the SLI profile update on Nvidia Website, or use the 2nd as PhysX processor it work great, i'am doing that with SLI 460 and it smooth! at 1080p


----------



## routek

routek --- i7 930 --- 460 SLI 768MB --- 73.6 --- Rank B --- Gamer










All stock at the moment

Tried high Physx at 1080 and wasn't that great. Didn't try a second run though.


----------



## PCBeast

Mine again.Now with GTX 460 for PhysX.I must say that physx sw is not optimized and fps range is very unstable.

Intel [email protected] Ghz/GTX295/GTX 460 For PhysX/Extreme/66.7 FPS/Rank B


----------



## humpmasterflex1

So since SLI is useless in this game, i dedicated my 2nd 470 to physx... and i averaged 37 fps instead of 31... thats a dissapointment, a 300 dollars investment for a 6 fps gain... FAILURE!


----------



## Boulard83

1920x1080 / Maxed / AA on / PhysX high

I7920 @ 4.1ghz
3x2gb @ 1528mhz 7-7-7-21
HD5870 @ 955/1300
GTX460 @ 775/1000


----------



## humpmasterflex1

people who optimized this game should get castrated

Here is the settings i benched under....










470GTX in SLI









Bottom card dedicated physx








*game is a failure!*


----------



## routek

Overclock improvement. 460s at 800Mhz, CPU at 3.8Ghz.


----------



## vahidpooyan

Here's some nice Gamer Setting results for your pleasure...

Ran the Benchmark with 2 Way SLI + Dedicated PHYSX, Main GPU's @ 900MHz - 2020MHz and PHYSX card @ 800 MHz - 2000 MHz. CPU @ 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan*


Here's some nice Gamer Setting results for your pleasure...

Ran the Benchmark with 2 Way SLI + Dedicated PHYSX, Main GPU's @ 900MHz - 2020MHz and PHYSX card @ 800 MHz - 2000 MHz. CPU @ 4.5 GHz.


You should be running extreme instead of gamer with that setup.


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


You should be running extreme instead of gamer with that setup.


My Monitor is 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan*


My Monitor is 1920 x 1080.


Wow.







Does nvidia have a eyefinity?


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan*


My Monitor is 1920 x 1080.


Why the HELL do you have 3 480's for a single 1080p monitor. Sick setup, but that's just dumb.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

The demo does not support sli? because i get same fps (31 average) with or without 470sli enabled on everything completely maxed to the top at 1920x1080, when i set my 2nd 470 as dedicated for physx my average fps is just 37fps.


----------



## ocfanboy

All settings maxed out with physx off
Asus 5850(725/1000)-Avg fps I get 58.7
Asus 5850(850/1200)-Avg fps I get 59.5
U would think that the above overclock would give the game at least an extra 3-5 fps but it doesn't...
I went back to stock considering idle temps went from 29c-31c to 39c-40c with the oc on stock voltage...


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
Why the HELL do you have 3 480's for a single 1080p monitor. Sick setup, but that's just dumb.

I'm waiting for the Samsung MD230's.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


Why the HELL do you have 3 480's for a single 1080p monitor. Sick setup, but that's just dumb.


Why not? I have three 5870s and a 980X at 4.08GHz connected to a 32" 1080P LCD. I love overkill.

Anywho... My results.

1920x1080, AA on, 16x AF, PhysX off, everything else max.

Specs:
Intel Core i7 980X @ 4080MHz
Asus P6X58D Premium @ 24 x 170MHz
6 GB Mushkin Redline @ 2040 DDR
Three ATI 5870 in CrossFireX @ 930/1250
50GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
Three 1TB SpinPoint F3 in RAID-0 - 3TB
1TB SpinPoint F1
LG 32LD450 32" LCD
Samsung 22X SH-S223L DVD-RW
Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card
Antec Twelve Hundred case
Prolimatech Megahalems heatsink
Corsair HX 1000W power supply
Shure SRH840 headphones
Razer Lycosa keyboard
CST LaserTRAC 2545 trackball


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
Steadly2004 ---- Processor i7 930 at 3.89 ----- GPU Name GTX 295 @ 666/1440/1008----- Average FPS 76.3 ----- Rank B ----- Gamer

I ran it with physx on high earlier, that's why I had such a low score, lol. I was like, how the heck are these guys crushing me sooooo bad.

Another run with an added card


----------



## HeavyHemi

HeavyHemi ---- i7 980X at 4.5 ----- (3) GTX 470 @ 820/1640/1800----- Average FPS 80.4. ----- Rank A ----- @1920x1080
*
Edit SLI with 3rd GTX 470 dedicated to PhysX.*


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeavyHemi* 
HeavyHemi ---- i7 980X at 4.5 ----- (3) GTX 470 @ 820/1640/1800----- Average FPS 80.4. ----- Rank A ----- Extreme @1920x1080

You need to run it with 1920X1200 for extreme.


----------



## Defoler

My two entries:

Defoler ---- [email protected] ----- GTX 470 Tri-Sli @ 790/1673 ----- 159.2 FPS ----- Rank:A ----- Gamer










Defoler ---- [email protected] ----- GTX 470 Tri-Sli @ 790/1673, PhysX GTS250 ----- 76.4 FPS ----- Rank:B ----- Extreme


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1*


people who optimized this game should get castrated
...
*game is a failure!*


No, game just requires a lot if you are using physX.

When running sli with one of the cards forced to run graphics and physx, both cards suffer as the SLI is almost halved in performance, as the second card can't use all of his power and memory for graphics, so the first card has to adjust as well.

Its the same with tri-sli without a dedicated card.

I saw an almost 12 fps increase when I put a dedicated cheap card.


----------



## HeavyHemi

Nvm


----------



## ragejg

I ran this on my x3 720BE @ 3.5ghz rig with an HD 5830 @ 875/1200... at the "gamer" setting specified in the OP. Catalyst 10.9...

Min: 8.5fps
Max: 111.1 fps
Avg: 62.4 fps

Not too shabby for an x3/5830.


----------



## ITOzann

*ITOzann*
Xtreme Settings 
I7-930 @4210Mhz 
GTX 480 875/1750/2100
GTX470 (PhysX) 780/1560/1845


----------



## 1337gpuz

Necro, but gotta ask:

How come some people are getting, say, 78 FPS on 1680x1050 on average with a single HD5850 and im getting 64FPS on my GTX 560 Ti with exactly same settings without PhysX with a Phenom II X4 965 3.4ghz ?


----------



## BallaTheFeared

This thread cracks me up.

Anyways, lol @ Sandy Bridge.










Pew Pew 5.2GHz


----------



## FnkDctr

Im not sure if this makes a difference, but some people are using the demo to benchmark, some are using the full version game. Anyone compare both to make sure they benchmark the same? I mean, it should, but why dont I have avg and max fps on my full version game. fail

anyways.

core i7 920 @3.2ghz
6gb corsair [email protected]
250gb sata II
gtx 560ti

maxed settings and physx i average 32.9fps


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FnkDctr*


Im not sure if this makes a difference, but some people are using the demo to benchmark, some are using the full version game. Anyone compare both to make sure they benchmark the same? I mean, it should, but why dont I have avg and max fps on my full version game. fail

anyways.

core i7 920 @3.2ghz
6gb corsair [email protected]
250gb sata II
gtx 560ti

maxed settings and physx i average 32.9fps


I get about the same fps average with physx on, in sli it only goes up to 37fps, physx is a hogger, without physx my sli setup easily chews this game 150+fps


----------



## XanderDylan

This is what I'm getting with everything maxed out including PhysX.

Screenshot from Steam:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/XanderDylan/screenshot/558654160591274077?tab=public

EDIT:

Why is my benchmark different? It doesnt state the Min, Average, and Max. I just bought it on Steam for the 2K sale so it's completely updated.


----------



## Faster/Denis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7dXbqCyExw


----------



## Hawkwrath

I don't understand why I was ranked D on the benchmark ?? Do I need to overclock or something ??


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Overclock or get a dedicated PhysX card or turn PhysX off.


----------



## badatgames18

i had a better score with my single 580 than these 560s? only got a C... what is up with that?

whoops vsync was on

got a B.. 66.8 which is about ~2 fps better than my old 580 :/

everything on max except for physx which was set to medium


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawkwrath*
















I don't understand why I was ranked D on the benchmark ?? Do I need to overclock or something ??


No, it just des that when physx is turned on, a lot of people in here are benchmarking with physx completely off, so therefore they get 60+ fps.

Physx hogs the fps down, i know because my 470 SLI setup only gets about 40 fps average


----------



## Boulard83

Sorry to pop this thread out of the dust but i just made few test and there are my results.

Everything maxed, no Vsync. 1920x1080
GTX580 @ 825mhz
I7 920 @ 4ghz

No PhysX
Single : 64.5/63.8
SLI : 128.8/130.0

PhysX on
Single gpu Alone with PhysX : 43.3/46.7
Single with PhysX gpu#2 : 60.4/64.8
SLI with PhysX gpu#2: 52.4/55.4
SLI with PhysX gpu#1: 51.5/54.7

Seems to be something wrong with this game + physX running on SLI

EDIT : Added single GPU with PhysX on it.


----------

